# Fortune Cookie Soap Box: Summer Soap Box 2014



## MissJexie (Apr 22, 2014)

It's almost time for the Summer Fortune Cookie Soap Box!!

According to the FCS site, boxes start shipping May 12th.

Still no item spoilers yet, although they did reveal that it's Candyland themed awhile ago. I can't wait for this one!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 22, 2014)

some of the things in the summer box look great. shannon and the guys done a great job, nice scents not sickly sweet either, 

my spa bag is out for delivery today and i may of ordered the earth day set  in the middle of the night too,

not too long for summer box shipping now 12 of may.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so happy to finally have remembered to sign up!  Here's a spoiler they posted on Instagram!!  Sorry, I can't figure out spoilers with the new site yet!

ok...don't know why the pic isn't showing up, so here's a link to the photo http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/705130595746108347_1908379


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 23, 2014)

Did anyone get charged yet?

I just realized I got a new card since the last box..will have to go in &amp; try to update that!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone get charged yet?
> 
> I just realized I got a new card since the last box..will have to go in &amp; try to update that!


Yes, I got charged for the summer box on or around 4/18.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2014)

Ooh, I always want this box so badly and I never let myself get it! This summer one looks AMAZING.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not a fan of candy smells, so I will have to wait and see what happens.  BTW - they have a new collection  - the tree of life.  It is supposed to have jasmine in it, but I cannot smell (which is a good thing) and I like the other scents for it.   Eco-emi sent out the bath fizzy in April's box and FCS has a gift set with the tree of life - it is 25.99

description and pic for the gift set - which, of course, I bought, because I feel that this candyland won't be my cup of tea

A dewy blend of lily and jasmine with lemon &amp; refreshing ozone, tilled with damp earth and freshly cut green grass.

a portion of the proceeds, will be donated to The Canopy Project.

This set contains the following - all in the *Tree of Life* scent *no substitutions 


1 Fizzy
Fortune Cookie Soap
half a shampoo bar
half a conditioner bar
1 steamer
wax tart
OCD
mini whipped cream
packaged in a recycled takeout box 







http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/tree-of-life-collection/products/tree-of-life-gift-set


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 23, 2014)

Should I be concerned that I haven't been charged yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't realized that people have already been charged!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Should I be concerned that I haven't been charged yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't realized that people have already been charged!


I got charged shortly after my spring box came.   Did you go back and check to see if they charged you then?


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 24, 2014)

You will be charged every three months. Everyone is charged on a different day. It all depends on when you first signed up. For example, say I first signed up on January 12. I would be charged again on April 12.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 24, 2014)

I am liking the references to "cherry" "berry" and "lemon"!


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 24, 2014)

I just signed up for this one, I _LOVE_ bath stuff and can't believe I held off so long before subbing.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I am liking the references to "cherry" "berry" and "lemon"!


I like the lemon and berry as well....


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Another spoiler photo up on FB and IG but I can't post it since I'm on mobile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Getting so excited for this theme!!!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Another spoiler photo up on FB and IG but I can't post it since I'm on mobile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Getting so excited for this theme!!!








EYE CANDY!!! Summer sneak peeks are starting to roll in! "Lollipop Your Cherry" fortune cookie soap prototype.

however, on FB - they state that this one isn't in our Summer box, but it is just part of the collection.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Biancardi!


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> EYE CANDY!!! Summer sneak peeks are starting to roll in! "Lollipop Your Cherry" fortune cookie soap prototype.
> 
> however, on FB - they state that this one isn't in our Summer box, but it is just part of the collection.


Seeing this makes me even more happy I subbed.  I love this kind of stuff.  Smell good bath stuff?  Yes, please.  Little cutsie stuff that bubbles and lathers?  Sign me up. 

The bad thing with this sub, though, I'll have to hide it from my husband.  The man will take a bath.  And he will use my stuff.  He doesn't care if he comes out smelling like coconuts or lilacs.


----------



## skylite (Apr 24, 2014)

Ahhh. I just signed up!! (because I obviously needed ANOTHER box, right?? But it's only quarterly, and it I remember correctly they include a gift certificate which totally makes the expense okay)


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 25, 2014)

skylite said:


> Ahhh. I just signed up!! (because I obviously needed ANOTHER box, right?? But it's only quarterly, and it I remember correctly they include a gift certificate which totally makes the expense okay)


Yep! They include a $10 gift card so it's totally worth it!

Seriously I get a lot of boxes and this is in my top 3 favorites for sure!


----------



## skylite (Apr 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yep! They include a $10 gift card so it's totally worth it!
> 
> Seriously I get a lot of boxes and this is in my top 3 favorites for sure!


I've been looking at their site and old boxes, and I'm getting so excited !!! I am sure I'm going to love this.

Question, how long are the gift cards good for ? Can they be stacked? If I hold on to one until I get the next box, could I use them for $20 of stuff ?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2014)

skylite said:


> I've been looking at their site and old boxes, and I'm getting so excited !!! I am sure I'm going to love this.
> 
> Question, how long are the gift cards good for ? Can they be stacked? If I hold on to one until I get the next box, could I use them for $20 of stuff ?


They never expire (I've used one that was over a year old), but you can't stack them or use them with other codes/discounts.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Another spoiler!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I love brand new mystery products! I wish I could go spoiler-free, but I am well aware that will never happen.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2014)

ohh, skincare!!  I hope it won't be too sweet smelling...if it is a scrub or cleanser, that would be okay - but not as a face cream.

So, based on what they have on their site, they do mention a massage bar.   I hope we get one and now a skin care product. 

We know they always give out a FCS and a hand sanitizer.   So, 3 or 4 more products?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 30, 2014)

Argh I LOVE this brand but I just CAN'T justify the sub with all the unused bath stuff I already have.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2014)

Something in that tube reminds me of sunscreen.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 30, 2014)

@@zadidoll - my quoting is not working, but I would totally rock some awesome-smelling sunscreen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really deed a dermatologist referral to get all my moles checked out...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I hope no massage bar! This is the wrong time of year for that, even in a little tub!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 30, 2014)

I just signed up because I couldnt resist.

I love fruity smells  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I think captain crunch berries is delicious!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm so on the verge of signing up for this! I was also surprised to see that their store is in Jenks Oklahoma. That's about 2 hours from me and I'll be over that way this weekend.


----------



## ikecarus (May 1, 2014)

Reeeeeeally tempted to sign up for this box, but IDK if I'll love all the scents. XD


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Reeeeeeally tempted to sign up for this box, but IDK if I'll love all the scents. XD


I signed up for the Nightmare Before Christmas box and loved 7/8 items. I've kept my subscription and also gotten the Garden of Good &amp; Evil box. I hate 5/8 of the scents, but I still consider it worth it. I just got charged for the CandyIsle box. It sounds like just my cup of tea. I can't wait.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

The point of this sub is to give you every scent in their quarterly release to try and a good variety of products to try. I don't think the intent is to get you to love every single scent. The goal/idea is for FCS to say, "Hey, check out these eight scents! Maybe there will be a few you want to buy in full sizes!"


----------



## tulosai (May 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The point of this sub is to give you every scent in their quarterly release to try and a good variety of products to try. I don't think the intent is to get you to love every single scent. The goal/idea is for FCS to say, "Hey, check out these eight scents! Maybe there will be a few you want to buy in full sizes!"


Yup, that   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

I agree- there are some scents I didn't like from the boxes, I just gift those :laughno:

but I have liked the majority!  It is a fun sub - I have gifted the FCS soaps to my nieces and they just love the fun shape and scents of them!


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

I LOVE "scents" in general, and my fiance thinks I'm insane because whenever I get a new smelly thing- candles, soap, perfume etc, I literally cannot stop smelling it. I just got a Lollia soap and it's just sitting on my bedside table and I smell it at least a dozen times a day lol....this subscription is amazing because of all the different scents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

They just posted on Facebook that they'd have some of the previous 2 boxes available tonight! I REALLY want that Nightmare Before Christmas box, but I'm not sure I'd like all of the scents. Hmmm...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> They just posted on Facebook that they'd have some of the previous 2 boxes available tonight! I REALLY want that Nightmare Before Christmas box, but I'm not sure I'd like all of the scents. Hmmm...


Oh my goodness, I would LOVE that box. I was so sad that I missed it!


----------



## tulosai (May 1, 2014)

Arg this is REALLY awful, I SO BADLY want the NBC box but I REALLY should not. I REALLY should not.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 1, 2014)

I know, right? $40 on soap this month PLUS my other sub boxes?! Give me ALL OF THE THINGS!

I also thought about getting some stuff from their site for my mom for Mother's Day. It's so unique and I always do the same old thing from Sephora.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> They just posted on Facebook that they'd have some of the previous 2 boxes available tonight! I REALLY want that Nightmare Before Christmas box, but I'm not sure I'd like all of the scents. Hmmm...


OMG I'm totally going to be trying to order both of these during spin class tonight!


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

they just posted this on Facebook!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting @@AshJs3, I wanted the spring box so bad and missed it by like a day. I got one of the extra ones and ordered it right from my spin bike in the middle of class haha looks like they're both sold out now so I guess sometimes being *that* weirdo pays off :-D


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

I love FCS, but one thing I do not like that sub boxes do - is that they mail out  first to their "PR" folks (as the comment with that pic stated).  I don't get that at all.   So, my money is worth less than their sanctioned beauty bloggers?  Who probably get the box for free?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

I would LOVE that Nightmare Before Christmas one. So awesome.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

I wanted that Nightmare one but it sold out right before my very eyes!


----------



## tulosai (May 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I wanted that Nightmare one but it sold out right before my very eyes!


Same.  I went right at the launch and it was sold out as I was checking out. It was all pretty immediate and disappointing. Ah well.  Better for my wallet.


----------



## Imberis (May 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Same.  I went right at the launch and it was sold out as I was checking out. It was all pretty immediate and disappointing. Ah well.  Better for my wallet.


Ditto. I know I didn't need it, but I really wanted one. They sold out incredibly fast!


----------



## MissJexie (May 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love FCS, but one thing I do not like that sub boxes do - is that they mail out  first to their "PR" folks (as the comment with that pic stated).  I don't get that at all.   So, my money is worth less than their sanctioned beauty bloggers?  Who probably get the box for free?


I'm a beauty blogger, and I review the FCS boxes but I'm not one of their "PR people" or anything.  I'm totally fine with their affiliates getting their boxes before I do. I know with other companies that I AM affiliated with, I always wish they'd send out their affiliates boxes first so we can actually review them before the box is already old news. If my readers have all already gotten their boxes a week before me, not many people are going to read my review when I get mine. IDK if that makes sense, but yea...just explaining why they might do that from a blogger perspective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm a beauty blogger, and I review the FCS boxes but I'm not one of their "PR people" or anything.  I'm totally fine with their affiliates getting their boxes before I do. I know with other companies that I AM affiliated with, I always wish they'd send out their affiliates boxes first so we can actually review them before the box is already old news. If my readers have all already gotten their boxes a week before me, not many people are going to read my review when I get mine. IDK if that makes sense, but yea...just explaining why they might do that from a blogger perspective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am a beauty blogger too who reviews FCS as well - but the problem is that my box never gets to me in a timely manner.  Since so many do blog about their boxes, it would be nice if they were sent out at the same time.

I know why they do it, but from my understanding, the PR/affiliates don't pay for their stuff and yet get it way before the paying customers.  Same problem - I would love to have my review up earlier as well, or as you stated, not many people are going to read my reviews too

They make it difficult for new bloggers to break into the scene and get a following.  As there are so many beauty bloggers out there, I am not sure why established companies still offer or continue a PR/affiliate program.   I understand it if it is a new company trying to break into the scene - that is different.  There are other ways to give perks to PR/affiliates - such as giving them items outside of the monthly boxes - I've read about PR/affiliates getting items that aren't affiliated with boxes, so that is one way for that relationship to continue.  It just seems that the monthly boxes are popular with bloggers and they should be sent at the same time - just my 2 cents. 

BTW - some of these affiliates/PR people just dump a picture, state they love it, and don't even swatch it.  WTH?  I mean, as crappy as my pics are, I have learned how to swatch my products and try to give a nice description of it when I unbox it.  Sometimes, if it is a product that wows me, I will do a follow up on it.

I mean, it won't ever stop me from blogging my boxes and finds - I like doing it.  But it difficult to get new readers when they do it this way.   

I know it sounds like sour grapes - lol - but I would love to review my stuff  before it is old news too!!


----------



## MissJexie (May 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am a beauty blogger too who reviews FCS as well - but the problem is that my box never gets to me in a timely manner.  Since so many do blog about their boxes, it would be nice if they were sent out at the same time.
> 
> I know why they do it, but from my understanding, the PR/affiliates don't pay for their stuff and yet get it way before the paying customers.  Same problem - I would love to have my review up earlier as well, or as you stated, not many people are going to read my reviews too
> 
> ...


No your argument is totally valid- although you shouldn't underestimate certain companies and their desire to work with smaller blogs. When I first started, I just blogged about whatever I possibly could. Once I had a small readership and a good chunk of posts, I made a system for contacting companies that included a semi-form letter that explained why I thought their company would be a good fit for my blog etc, as well as my numbers: demographic, views, and a few other things. Even though I only had a small following, there were a few companies that were still interested in working with me. Because of those companies I was able to continue to grow my readership, and keep the ball rolling with more companies that would have said no to me before, or companies would start to reach out to me.

That's been my experience, anyway. As for FCS, they're a small company, so I can see them wanting to get their boxes to their chosen affiliates, or people they think are going to give them the most buzz/sales etc. Granted it always bothers me when companies have affiliates that just don't care, especially when I know a lot of smaller blogs that would take a lot of time and care in doing a solid review. There are some larger blogs that just take pictures of a box's contents and then say "the value of this box was $XX, What did you think of this month?" And rather than just calling it an "unboxing" they call it a review. &lt;_&lt;   I've seen it on youtube as well. FCS affiliates in particular will have their boxes early, and STILL wait over a month to do a review.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 2, 2014)

I already got a tracking number for my bonus spring box, that was fast! I guess I'll be getting that before the summer one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So can anyone with better eyes than me read anything from the spoiler pic on instagram?  Especially that little bonus bottle?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

I got my Tree of Life collection plus the Golden Boy sugar cube bath bombs yesterday. It got here so much faster than so many of the other orders I'm waiting on right now! It also came with a little powder baggy sample of Native Nectar bath bomb. The cute little leaves broke off the fortune cookie soap but oh well!


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

I have to get my hands on the polyjuice potion products - I know what I will use the discount for...lol

when do they have that discount (percentage) party?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to get my hands on the polyjuice potion products - I know what I will use the discount for...lol
> 
> when do they have that discount (percentage) party?


That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw that post on Facebook! I still have my coupon from the Spring box to use at some point too (unless they expire? I hope not!)

I haven't even smelled the polyjuice yet, but I have to have it!


----------



## biancardi (May 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw that post on Facebook! I still have my coupon from the Spring box to use at some point too (unless they expire? I hope not!)
> 
> I haven't even smelled the polyjuice yet, but I have to have it!


there is the coupon (and they don't expire as far as I know), but on some "opening" night for the collection, they offer a 20% off (you cannot stack your coupon) off anything for a limited time.  I didn't do that last time, and this time - I will - I have some stuff in my cart right now, but am waiting on the 20%


----------



## Lily V (May 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw that post on Facebook! I still have my coupon from the Spring box to use at some point too (unless they expire? I hope not!)
> 
> *I haven't even smelled the polyjuice yet, but I have to have it!*


Me too!  (havent even smelled it yet.. hahaha!)

Bummed that they didn't include the polyjuice potion bath oil in the permanent collection too

http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/products/polyjuice-potion-bath-oil

They brought it back for like one day, but I missed getting it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't think the discount codes (that come in the sub boxes) expire- I just used one that was when they used to print them on a separate little strip of paper (not printed on the cards like they do now) so that's what, from at least 2 or 3 boxes ago?  And it totally worked, so I think your spring one is still going to be good for awhile (I intend to use my spring one later on for more PJ stuff they restock &amp; whatever new goodies they come up w/ in the future!)


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

The sub box $10 off codes do not expire.  I've used codes that were more than a year old with no problem.

Also, from their subscription page, clearly from a while ago, but there are still important dates in here: 



> *EEEEEK just a few short weeks until the Candy Land themed Summer Soap Box ships!  *Click here to subscribe to The Soap Box. The next box is our Summer Soap Box, which starts shipping May 12th. *Please note: you will be charged when you sign up. The absolute last day to sign up for the summer box is May 5th.​
> So.  If you want this, you need to sign up before Monday!  And then boxes start shipping next Monday!


----------



## Anna Davit (May 4, 2014)

Rachel Whitehurst posted this picture to her Instagram account yesterday! She should have a full review video up tomorrow, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 4, 2014)

anna2991 said:


> Rachel Whitehurst posted this picture to her Instagram account yesterday! She should have a full review video up tomorrow, I'm so excited!!


it looks so WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 4, 2014)

Ive never received a FCS box before.  What kinds of products do you think are in those containers?  Or those squares...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

@@Saffyra the squares could be a "steam me up scotty", which is the shower version of a bath bomb or a bath melt.  It could also be a solid body butter or a massage bar (I HOPE SO!).  Looks like a bath fizzy (the pink square)....It also looks like we are getting a mist of some kind, not sure if it is a body mist or a personal space one.  Hand sanitizer is another container, the soap (of course) and it looks like a whipped body butter in the other container.  The tube thing is supposed to be a facial product (sunscreen?) and then the smaller container - I hope it is a scrub of sometype!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ive never received a FCS box before.  What kinds of products do you think are in those containers?  Or those squares...


/monthly_05_2014/post-111457-0-27333700-1399215844.jpg">/monthly_05_2014/post-111457-0-27333700-1399215844_thumb.jpg

Shower steamer

Massage bar (?)

Whipped Cream body lotion

? ? Melt

OCD hand sanitizer

Body spray - Sparkle Me? (Sparkle Mist?)

Sunscreen ?

Fortune Cookie Soap


----------



## Saffyra (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, ladies!  I was *hoping* one of those squares would be a shower bomb type thing.  I *love* those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I'm going to love every single thing!

I was thinking maybe that little jar in the middle could be lip balm but I dont know if they even do lip balm.


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

The mist is specifically a Sparkle Mist!  And Shower Steamers are typically wrapped in foil, and the bath fizzies are usually in a cello bag or glassine envelope, so the packaging is almost always a giveaway to me.  And they do lip balm, but they do it in tubes, not jars.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

are we sure it is sunscreen in that oval tube?  I know, from other businesses that make samples, that oval tube is also used for facial scrubs/cleansers - which I would BE TOTALLY on board with!!    I just want a facial scrub..lol


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

Oh my god this box... I think I might have to cave in (I was hoping for some sort of whipped body butter...)

Ahh, do I wait for her video and risk the box selling out tomorrow or sign up now? XD


----------



## tulosai (May 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Oh my god this box... I think I might have to cave in (I was hoping for some sort of whipped body butter...)
> 
> Ahh, do I wait for her video and risk the box selling out tomorrow or sign up now? XD


Honestly, following up on an earlier conversation, this is why they send it to affiliated first.  It only takes ONE of the posting a picture before the box sign up is over to inspire a few more people to sign up to make it worth it for them, for better or worse.


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

Quick question to you FCS experts! Is it easy to cancel?


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

don't know - I've never canceled!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Quick question to you FCS experts! Is it easy to cancel?


Yes. You do have to email in, but they always seem to respond fairly quickly and they will refund you if you have already been charged. I actually cancelled last week. I really wanted this box, but I'm moving halfway across the country next week, and I just have so much stuff, and the timing of shipping out this one wasn't really going to work with my schedule. I'm sad I had to miss this one, but on the bright side, canceling was easy.


----------



## ikecarus (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> don't know - I've never canceled!!


Wow, that is definitely testament to their boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



bellatrix42 said:


> Yes. You do have to email in, but they always seem to respond fairly quickly and they will refund you if you have already been charged. I actually cancelled last week. I really wanted this box, but I'm moving halfway across the country next week, and I just have so much stuff, and the timing of shipping out this one wasn't really going to work with my schedule. I'm sad I had to miss this one, but on the bright side, canceling was easy.


Thank you so much! That helps a lot because I couldn't see a cancel button on the actual site/information other than the fact that you can cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (May 5, 2014)

After lurking for a while, I have decided to sub to this box.  Can anyone international tell me if its good value for $34USD?  Are the products really good quality, or is it more because the collections are unique?

Thanks


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> After lurking for a while, I have decided to sub to this box.  Can anyone international tell me if its good value for $34USD?  Are the products really good quality, or is it more because the collections are unique?
> 
> Thanks


the products are really good quality and the collections are fun.

that said, I am not sure if I would spend 34.00 for it as the sizes are mini's.  the OCD would last you forever (I wish they would not put them in EVERY box!!), but I know I use up the samples like the body butter, bath fizzies, really quickly.  Mists and OCD - not so much.

You could sub and see how you like it.  If you feel the value isn't there, then it sounds like it is easy to cancel. 

Do you have a Lush store near you?  They are a great alternative.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the products are really good quality and the collections are fun.
> 
> that said, I am not sure if I would spend 34.00 for it as the sizes are mini's. the OCD would last you forever (I wish they would not put them in EVERY box!!), but I know I use up the samples like the body butter, bath fizzies, really quickly. Mists and OCD - not so much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Yes i have a lush not too far away - but I'm not a huge fan of their products as I find them quite stripping.

Ah well won't hurt to try them once. With the cost of beauty stuff in Australia, $34isnt too bad! Lol


----------



## erinenvyy (May 5, 2014)

So excited for this box. I wasn't a fan of some of the floral and earthy scents from the spring box but candy is totally up my aisle.


----------



## LadyK (May 5, 2014)

This will be my first box and I haven't done a quarterly sub before.  When do they ship?


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

they should be shipping soon.


----------



## ikecarus (May 5, 2014)

LadyK said:


> This will be my first box and I haven't done a quarterly sub before.  When do they ship?


According to their website, May 12th!


----------



## Anna Davit (May 5, 2014)

Ahhhhh!!!! So excited for this box! So many fun new products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the link to the unboxing video that Rachel Whitehurst did:

http://youtu.be/wZPniMbMIv4


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

yeah!!
 



Spoiler



the oval tube is a face scrub...and the smaller jar is a lip scrub!!  And a sugar scrub



I am so happy!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm SO happy with everything, omg. So glad I signed up yesterday. :3 I'm only sad that there's no



Spoiler



steam me up scotty


in this box. BUT EVERYTHING ELSE  :wub:


----------



## ikecarus (May 5, 2014)

If anyone didn't want to watch the unboxing video/can't access it... here's a list of the items + scents!



Spoiler



*captain's berried booty whipped cream *(powdery vanilla, raspberry and tonka bean notes)

*blow me lip scrub* (bubblegum)

*lemon drop it like it's hot microderm abrasion facial scrub *(lightly fragranced with lemon peel essence and orange zest)

*the sweet spot sparkle me* (fresh picked melon, strawberries, and peaches twisted with sour mandarin oranges and pineapples sprinkled with a touch of sugar)

*lollipop your cherry ocd hand sanitizer* (cherries swirled with vanilla, oranges, and a hint of pineapple)

*sweet dreamsicle wax tart *(ripe pineapple livened with a splash of bright orange citrus and luscious vanilla cream)

*rock your socks off solid sugar scrub* (grape candy)

*lick your lips fortune cookie soap* (cool peppermint ice cream with flecks of dark chocolate)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> If anyone didn't want to watch the unboxing video/can't access it... here's a list of the items + scents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg!! this sounds so amazing! can't wait!


----------



## feisty1 (May 5, 2014)

Omg I love the names of these products! Lol. I am signing up!


----------



## rubyjuls (May 5, 2014)

The summer box looks great. Cutting it close to the order deadline, but I just subscribed. I got a few of the very first boxes and had enjoyed them. Excited to be joining this sub again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 5, 2014)

anna2991 said:


> Ahhhhh!!!! So excited for this box! So many fun new products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here's the link to the unboxing video that Rachel Whitehurst did:


I feel like we need to do a drinking game with each time she curses... and I even consider myself to have a potty mouth.  Goodness!  Regardless, I'm going to love everything except the soap because I don't really like peppermint, but I'm signing up now!


----------



## s112095 (May 6, 2014)

I subscribed earlier tonight. Candy themed bath products? I'm in...


----------



## MissJexie (May 6, 2014)

Oh man I was going to hold off on watching the video so I could be more surprised, but honestly I am even MORE excited for this box now!! SO good. Everything sounds amazing!


----------



## erinenvyy (May 6, 2014)

I'm more excited than I ever was before after the spoiler!! Everything sounds perfect!


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

@@LethalLesal - Yes!  After the first couple of items I started waiting more to see how many extraneous curse words she was going to throw in.  Don't get me wrong - I totally have a potty mouth.  I think she's still young enough that she thinks the excessive vulgarities make her seem edgy and such. 

Regardless, it was that cringe inducing, you obviously are still learning how to properly use cuss words, awkward, annoying phase that everyone with a well developed sailor's vocabulary wants to deny they ever went through.  lol

Back on topic - I'm super excited about the scent on the OCD.  I *love* cherries.  The boyfriend, not a fan of cherry scents, but I can keep this OCD at my desk to use.  The watermelon from last month is at home because the kids love the scent.

For those of us without one of those warming plates, does anyone have a suggestion for using the wax tart?


----------



## katie4747 (May 6, 2014)

Is anyone else kind of disappointed with FCS? It just seems like they frequently take other company's ideas. For example, why did they have to make the lip scrub in a bubblegum scent? It just seems like they copied one of Lush's most popular products - their bubble gum lip scrub. I mean I love their products, but I would like to see them come up with their own unique ideas.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 6, 2014)

katie4747 said:


> Is anyone else kind of disappointed with FCS? It just seems like they frequently take other company's ideas. For example, why did they have to make the lip scrub in a bubblegum scent? It just seems like they copied one of Lush's most popular products - their bubble gum lip scrub. I mean I love their products, but I would like to see them come up with their own unique ideas.


I feel like this is pretty much inevitable in the beauty world.  Like saying why does [insert company here] have to come out with another vanilla [whatever] haha.  So many products have dupes and I appreciate having lots of options when it comes to ingredients/packaging/promotional differences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 6, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I feel like this is pretty much inevitable in the beauty world.  Like saying why does [insert company here] have to come out with another vanilla [whatever] haha.  So many products have dupes and I appreciate having lots of options when it comes to ingredients/packaging/promotional differences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


And, too, Lush has pretty much already done EVERYTHING that there is to be done at at least one point or another, so really... what more can be done?  People want the usual smelly good smells with a little twist on them, and looking through their product line, they seem to have done that.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 6, 2014)

disconik said:


> @@LethalLesal - Yes!  After the first couple of items I started waiting more to see how many extraneous curse words she was going to throw in.  Don't get me wrong - I totally have a potty mouth.  I think she's still young enough that she thinks the excessive vulgarities make her seem edgy and such.
> 
> Regardless, it was that cringe inducing, you obviously are still learning how to properly use cuss words, awkward, annoying phase that everyone with a well developed sailor's vocabulary wants to deny they ever went through.  lol
> 
> ...


Cringe induced was exactly how I felt =) 

You should be able to put the wax tart in a nonstick pot on your stove's warm setting with no problems.  Or even turn the stove on and put the pan in the middle if that seems too hot still.  But, they have the warmers for like $5 at Wal-Mart and Target, and they're totally worth it!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2014)

Does FCS smell as "natural" as Lush? I couldn't find one thing in Lush that I thought smelled good. I was hoping FCS would be a better version of Lush.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

I'd never heard of Rachel Whitehurts before, but I feel like the way she talks reminds me vaguely of Jenna Marbles. Also, kind of funny, her youtube username (icallitambrosia) and blog title (87daysbefore) are references to the book I happen to be reading right now!

Anyway, I peaked at the product list in here yesterday and now I just watched her unboxing video, and I'm WAY more excited about this box then I was a couple days ago. I thought it would be cute and I love bath products in general, but I wasn't _that_ excited based on the type of products I got in my Tree of Life set. These are all awesome things I actually need... lip scrub, microdermabrasion facial scrub, sugar scrub! Yay! The only thing I'm not sure about is this fortune cookie soap because I've never been able to stand mint and chocolate together. But if I sniff it and it's not gonna work for me, I can just give it to my mom.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 6, 2014)

@@biancardi  You called it!! (On the new product.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I agree it sounds amazing.

@@mandithomas89  What's the book?  Please share.

I enjoy Rachel Whitehurst's videos &amp; find her cussing very candid &amp; refreshing (but, that's just me.)   :lol:


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Does FCS smell as "natural" as Lush? I couldn't find one thing in Lush that I thought smelled good. I was hoping FCS would be a better version of Lush.



FCS definitely isn't as "earthy" as lush.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

Heh. I just watched the video. Now you know what my language would be like if I was making this sort of a video after a drink or two. I try to keep it toned down for the workplace, but after intoxication, all bets are off.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> @@biancardi  You called it!! (On the new product.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I agree it sounds amazing.
> 
> @@mandithomas89  What's the book?  Please share.
> 
> I enjoy Rachel Whitehurst's videos &amp; find her cussing very candid &amp; refreshing (but, that's just me.)   :lol:


Haha I actually like it too. Reminds me of one of my friends back home!

It's Looking for Alaska by John Green. I used to work at after school recreation at a school called John Green Elementary for a few years, so when the author started getting popular, I wanted to read something by him just because of his name. My little sister LOVES him and has several of his books, although funnily enough, she has never read the one that's becoming a movie, The Fault In Our Stars. Anyway, I kept asking her to give a book of his to read first and she picked that one. It's intense but good so far.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 6, 2014)

I'm getting more and more excited for this box!  At first I wasn't sure about the candy theme, I bought their cotton candy scrub for my daughter, and I wasn't a fan.  But now that I see most of the scents are sweet and fruity I can't wait!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 6, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Haha I actually like it too. Reminds me of one of my friends back home!
> 
> It's Looking for Alaska by John Green. I used to work at after school recreation at a school called John Green Elementary for a few years, so when the author started getting popular, I wanted to read something by him just because of his name. My little sister LOVES him and has several of his books, although funnily enough, she has never read the one that's becoming a movie, The Fault In Our Stars. Anyway, I kept asking her to give a book of his to read first and she picked that one. It's intense but good so far.


Thanks!

Sorry OT of FCS:

I keep seeing John Green's books and haven't read any yet.  I'm going to look him up the next time I'm at the library.

My current fav teen fiction (&amp; I am far from a teen) is The 5th Wave, I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

Gimme, gimme!! Ship already!  I'm drooling over here!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sorry OT of FCS:
> 
> ...


I really like the style of his writing so far. 

What's it about? Up until reading The Hunger Games, I hadn't read any teen fiction in a few years. But then I read the Divergent series earlier this year and my last Half Price Books trip was all dystopian teen books.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I really like the style of his writing so far.
> 
> What's it about? Up until reading The Hunger Games, I hadn't read any teen fiction in a few years. But then I read the Divergent series earlier this year and my last Half Price Books trip was all dystopian teen books.


http://www.amazon.com/The-5th-Wave-Rick-Yancey/dp/0399162410/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1399469430&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=the+5th+wave

It's really good!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-5th-Wave-Rick-Yancey/dp/0399162410/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1399469430&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=the+5th+wave
> 
> It's really good!


Totally looks like something I would read! Awesome!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Totally looks like something I would read! Awesome!


Thought I was in the wrong thread for a second lol. May's box looks amazeee!!! Thankfully I sub'd just in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a weird feeling that I'm not going to get this summer bag. I ordered it before midnight CST on the 5th, but when I check the customer portal information they sent me, it says May 6th. They were VERY clear that it had to be on the 5th. I guess I'll be sending them an email tomorrow.

I'm also probably not going to be getting my Rainbow Honey mother's day gift I got myself in time for mother's day, as they just printed the postage today and the post office doesn't even have it yet.

And my last whine of the day, our hot water heater is leaking and has to be replaced, and they aren't coming out until Saturday.

Not a good week for me. Bleh. Thanks for listening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

I just noticed I never got charged, even though I e-mailed them my updated payment info &amp; they said they changed it. Oh no!  :blink:


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

did you all get the email about the boxes shipping soon?


----------



## disconik (May 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you all get the email about the boxes shipping soon?



Sure did!  I'm excited!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

I did not!  Super duper emailing them RIGHT NOW!


----------



## s112095 (May 8, 2014)

I didn't either, but my account says 5/5. So I should get it right?


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I didn't either, but my account says 5/5. So I should get it right?


My account says 5/6 =( wish me luck, because I don't want to wait three freaking months.  I'll be asking for a refund.  Even my credit card says 5/5.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a weird feeling that I'm not going to get this summer bag. I ordered it before midnight CST on the 5th, but when I check the customer portal information they sent me, it says May 6th. They were VERY clear that it had to be on the 5th. I guess I'll be sending them an email tomorrow.
> 
> I'm also probably not going to be getting my Rainbow Honey mother's day gift I got myself in time for mother's day, as they just printed the postage today and the post office doesn't even have it yet.
> 
> ...


That's no fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hot water tank had issues 2 weeks ago as well due to this cold winter we just had. Got dinged a large bill for someone to fix it. Keep you're head high  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> My account says 5/6 =( wish me luck, because I don't want to wait three freaking months.  I'll be asking for a refund.  Even my credit card says 5/5.


Goodluck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I didn't either, but my account says 5/5. So I should get it right?


Call them up , I just called them and they said if you paid on the 5th by midnight you will be getting May's box. They start shipping this Monday (May 13th)


```
Customer Service HoursMonday-Friday 10am -6pm CST918-995-7313
```


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's no fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hot water tank had issues 2 weeks ago as well due to this cold winter we just had. Got dinged a large bill for someone to fix it. Keep you're head high  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, lovey!  I'm trying!!! He was actually able to get out here today to install a brand-new water heater!!!  The carpet cleaning guys are coming later today to clean the carpet in my son's room (where the leak was) and a maintenance guy is coming a little after that to check the walls for mold.  I've been complaining that we needed a new water heater for over a year now (we are stuck renting right now, so the property management company and owner of the house kept refusing and kept sending out guys who said there was "nothing wrong" even though I couldn't even take a full hot shower... lol) and now that we're getting a new one, woohoo!!!!!!!! 

So yeah, yesterday sucked, but it's looking up... Now, if they would only respond with confirmation that I'm getting my box, my crappy couple of days will have turned right around!


----------



## LadyK (May 8, 2014)

So I didn't get an e-mail about them shipping soon.  I paid back in February and still have my confirmation e-mails.  Should I get in touch with them?


----------



## ikecarus (May 8, 2014)

Hmm, no email for me either. But my account says 5/4, so... hopefully I'm getting the box.


----------



## disconik (May 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So I didn't get an e-mail about them shipping soon.  I paid back in February and still have my confirmation e-mails.  Should I get in touch with them?


The Feb. charge was for the spring box.  I got charged in April for the summer box.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> So I didn't get an e-mail about them shipping soon.  I paid back in February and still have my confirmation e-mails.  Should I get in touch with them?


There starting the shipping on Monday May 13th, if you have not heard anything by Tuesday, give them a call.


----------



## s112095 (May 8, 2014)

I didn't have the e-mail, but I do see the charge in my account, so I'm going to assume that they haven't dumped the new addresses into their database for e-mail.


----------



## Saffyra (May 9, 2014)

I just saw that all the boxes are being picked up for shipping tomorrow on  @fortunefreak twitter! Yay!  I didn't get an email but I'm sure mines on there!


----------



## ikecarus (May 9, 2014)

I emailed FCS (just to be sure!) and they got back to me in 20 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Amazing CS! They looked up my account and confirmed that I was getting the summer box even though I didn't get the email. So if you have a charge on your account and you ordered on 5/5 or earlier... I think you're safe!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I emailed FCS (just to be sure!) and they got back to me in 20 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Amazing CS! They looked up my account and confirmed that I was getting the summer box even though I didn't get the email. So if you have a charge on your account and you ordered on 5/5 or earlier... I think you're safe!


My charge went through yesterday because apparently I ordered the Spring box on 2/8! But I also confirmed with them &amp; they said I'd get the Summer box. SO EXCITED. 

I'm going to take the most epic bath next weekend (hopefully next weekend, I'm antsy already)!


----------



## ikecarus (May 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> My charge went through yesterday because apparently I ordered the Spring box on 2/8! But I also confirmed with them &amp; they said I'd get the Summer box. SO EXCITED.
> 
> I'm going to take the most epic bath next weekend (hopefully next weekend, I'm antsy already)!


YAY! I'm glad you got confirmation too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously can't wait to get this box in my hands.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I emailed FCS (just to be sure!) and they got back to me in 20 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Amazing CS! They looked up my account and confirmed that I was getting the summer box even though I didn't get the email. So if you have a charge on your account and you ordered on 5/5 or earlier... I think you're safe!


I emailed them way earlier this morning and they still haven't gotten back to me. Super bummer.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> YAY! I'm glad you got confirmation too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously can't wait to get this box in my hands.


Me too! I just can't wait to smell like candy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I emailed them way earlier this morning and they still haven't gotten back to me. Super bummer.


That's so weird! They usually have such great CS.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

[email protected]?


----------



## LethalLesal (May 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's so weird! They usually have such great CS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> [email protected]?


Yep, that's the one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll email them again in the morning if they still haven't replied. Maybe it was a really odd glitch and that's why they haven't replied? I don't understand why their website says 5/6 when the confirmation email was 5/5 and we are in the same time zone.

That's just how my luck goes though.


----------



## ikecarus (May 9, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I emailed them way earlier this morning and they still haven't gotten back to me. Super bummer.


Oh no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you get a confirmation email that was titled "Thank you for Contacting Fortune Cookie Soap"? If not, then maybe they didn't receive it! Because I got that email before they replied.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 9, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Oh no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you get a confirmation email that was titled "Thank you for Contacting Fortune Cookie Soap"? If not, then maybe they didn't receive it! Because I got that email before they replied.


I did! I even read it and it made me laugh because it said they were busy making soap, lol. Oh well, I'll report back if/when I hear back. Thanks, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 9, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I did! I even read it and it made me laugh because it said they were busy making soap, lol. Oh well, I'll report back if/when I hear back. Thanks, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope they get it sorted out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (May 9, 2014)

I wish I stumbled on this thread before the cut off because the summer box sounds amazing. I hope some of you will post your thoughts on the products after you try them because I really may order some full size versions of these.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's so weird! They usually have such great CS.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> [email protected]?





ikecarus said:


> I hope they get it sorted out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Still no word back from them, so I just emailed again saying that fellow MUT'ers had contacted them with the same question I had, and got an almost-immediate response.  Ugh!  Wish me luck once again, pretty please!  I neeeeeeeed that summer box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

Good luck @@LethalLesal!! I hope you get it!! 

I just tried their Tree of Life bath bomb last night and was pleasantly surprised. I had got the set and added on the Golden Boy sugar cube bath bombs (because I'm obsessed with the Hunger Games and can't resist a Finnick reference of course) to qualify for a coupon or something and I wasn't too impressed with them. But they're smaller and white and I'm used to crazy brightly colored Lush bath bombs. Anyway, the Tree of Life one was more of what I was expecting!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 9, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Good luck @@LethalLesal!! I hope you get it!!


Everyone's luck worked!  I'm totally getting my box, YES YES YES YES YES !!!!!!  I'm getting a whole candy and baked-goods themed tattoo sleeve, so to say I love candy-themes is... to put it totally mildly.  Yes!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried the night before christmas body butter?? I really want to purchase a couple


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

Holy! Tried to purchase some items and the shipping is crazy.


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Holy! Tried to purchase some items and the shipping is crazy.


Really? It's usually under $7.


----------



## autopilot (May 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Holy! Tried to purchase some items and the shipping is crazy.


  


zadidoll said:


> Really? It's usually under $7.


Canada.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 10, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Really? It's usually under $7.


16$ shipping standard x2 5oz whipped cream moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Canada


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2014)

Ahhh. Canada. Those fees are killer.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

Polyjuice Potion stuff is all restocked. I really want it but I know I'll have a coupon once I get my summer box. Must. Resist.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Polyjuice Potion stuff is all restocked. I really want it but I know I'll have a coupon once I get my summer box. Must. Resist.


Ditto! I have a coupon somewhere from the Spring box, but of course I can't find it. 

This may actually force me to clean my makeup room/closet though, so maybe that's a good thing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2014)

Code tip:  If you have a smartphone, take a photo of it and text/email it to yourself.  If you don't, just email the code to yourself with the subject line fortunecookiesoapcode.  No need to look for the physical document when you can just search your emailbox for that chunk of text that you will only have used for these codes!

(Can you tell I'm so used to losing this sort of thing that I've just given up trying to keep them in an obvious place and have moved on to making up an easy way to find them?)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Ahhh. Canada. Those fees are killer.


I know *sobs*


----------



## erinenvyy (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I know *sobs*


I just think of the $10 off as a shipping discount. Then we're only paying $6 shipping which isn't so bad.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 12, 2014)

$16 is a lot of money for shipping!  I hate to pay for shipping ever.  I will seriously spend $10 more to reach a free shipping minimum before I spend $6 for the actual shipping :blush: Yeah, my logic is a bit flawed.  That said, I usually use the $10 code from the box and tell myself it's like getting free shipping.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

don't forget - they usually have a big event around this time (every time a new season comes out) and there is a 20% off promo.

zadidoll knows more about it than I do - I found out too late last time...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> $16 is a lot of money for shipping! I hate to pay for shipping ever. I will seriously spend $10 more to reach a free shipping minimum before I spend $6 for the actual shipping :blush: Yeah, my logic is a bit flawed. That said, I usually use the $10 code from the box and tell myself it's like getting free shipping.


I do the exact same thing. I'd rather get something tangible than pay for shipping ever.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 12, 2014)

Oops double post!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

erinenvyy said:


> I just think of the $10 off as a shipping discount. Then we're only paying $6 shipping which isn't so bad.


There's a discount code?? This will be my first box, so I assume a code will come in it? *Hopefully* ?


----------



## Bikerchic (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's a discount code?? This will be my first box, so I assume a code will come in it? *Hopefully* ?


Yes!  You get a $10 code in the box.


----------



## ikecarus (May 12, 2014)

I just received a tracking number! SO. EXCITED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I just received a tracking number! SO. EXCITED.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I can't wait for this box!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2014)

It's tracking number night! FCS *and* ipsy! And my LMdB box should get here tomorrow. Now if Birchbox would straighten up and fly right, I'd be set. (And I received my Glamour Doll Eyes OTM package today, and it was more like OTM OMG!)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 13, 2014)

EEps me too!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

SOOO EXCIIIITEEEDDDDD.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :sunshine:   :laughno:   :smilehappyyes:   :mussical:   :w00t:   :wizard:   :hehe:


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 13, 2014)

Crap. I clicked the tracking link in my FCS Box shipping e-mail and it says Newgistics. I hope it's faster for FCS than it is for Birchbox.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 13, 2014)

I just looked at my tracking.  I live 243 miles north of Jenks, OK (where they shipped from).  My package went to Newgistics in Texas, 248 miles south of Jenks.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2014)

Me five!  Expected delivery is Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (May 13, 2014)

Yay for tracking numbers!!!!  I am so excited for this box, I enjoy FCS more than any other box I get.  I hope it shows up soon, must smell like candy now!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 13, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> I just looked at my tracking.  I live 243 miles north of Jenks, OK (where they shipped from).  My package went to Newgistics in Texas, 248 miles south of Jenks.


Yikes.  Every sub seems to have screwed up issues &amp;/or shipping this month.  Please don't join the crowd FCS.  Hopefully things go smoothly though.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 13, 2014)

No tracking for me yet. I live less than an hour and a half from Jenks. Regular mail it would take a day to get to me. With Newgistics I probably won't see it until next week!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Anyone NOT get their tracking number yet?


----------



## disconik (May 13, 2014)

I got info that my box shipped yesterday and it was in coppell, tx (just north of dallas and not a place you want to speed through, fyi) yesterday so hopefully that means I'll get it tomorrow since I'm in Houston.   I'm so excited!  I can't wait to crack open the box with you ladies!!

That sounds a little dirty but I don't care!


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

Mine left Texas yesterday!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 13, 2014)

My tracking was in my Spam folder! It's on its way!


----------



## rubyjuls (May 13, 2014)

Got my tracking last night. So excited to get this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 13, 2014)

Mine should, hopefully, be here tomorrow!!!  I live in Texas, and it's already here, but with Newgistics, who knows?  I'll post pictures as soon as it arrives.  =)


----------



## LadyK (May 13, 2014)

I never got around to e-mailing but I got a tracking e-mail today so I'm so excited!!   :sdrop:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

My box is in my town, I should get it today!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2014)

My FCS Box Tracking. At least Newgistics didn't take it to New Jersey.

Date	Time	Description	Location

5/13/2014	03:04 PM	Electronic Information Received by USPS

5/13/2014	09:37 AM	Arrived at Newgistics Facility	Fishers, IN 46037

5/12/2014	03:30 PM	Departing Newgistics Facility	Coppell, TX 75019

5/12/2014	01:47 PM	Inducted into Newgistics Network	Coppell, TX 75019

5/9/2014	05:10 PM	Shipped from Client	Jenks, OK 74037


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> My box is in my town, I should get it today!!


Lucky You!


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

mine is in NJ :lol:

Date Time Description Location

5/14/2014 05:26 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206

5/13/2014 04:38 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037

5/12/2014 03:30 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Coppell, TX 75019

5/12/2014 02:23 PM Inducted into Newgistics Network Coppell, TX 75019

5/9/2014 05:07 PM Shipped from Client Jenks, OK 74037


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

just checked on BB - it is in NJ as well.  Perhaps my FCS box &amp; BB box are nested together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Date Time Description Location

5/13/2014 07:02 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206

5/12/2014 05:10 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037

5/12/2014 10:04 AM Your Birchbox has launched! It's on its way to you now. Fishers, IN 46037

5/10/2014 10:59 PM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Mount Juliet, TN 37122


----------



## marigoldsue (May 14, 2014)

Just checked my tracking and this is ridiculous.  I live in Kansas City which i is north of Jenks.  My Box went to TX which is 5 miles further south of Jenks than I am north.  From TX it went to Indiana?!?!?!?!  This is my first box, and it is going to have to WOW me to get me to keep it with shipping like that!


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

My box is at the post office a quarter of a mile from my house. Hopefully the mail lady will be awesome and leave it in the office or on my doorstep and not make me wait until tomorrow to go pick it up!


----------



## erinenvyy (May 14, 2014)

I have my tracking but it doesn't look like USPS has anything yet. It's still sitting in 'Electronic Notification'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 14, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!!! =)

My postman usually gets here around 12:00 CST, so I should have my hands on that bad boy within the hour!!!!!!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 14, 2014)

Oh goodness gracious, everything smells exactly like it says it's supposed to.  The snozzberries taste like snozzberries, guize!  

But for serious, the lotion really does smell just like captain crunch cereal, and the soap smells just like a mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Oh goodness gracious, everything smells exactly like it says it's supposed to.  The snozzberries taste like snozzberries, guize!
> 
> But for serious, the lotion really does smell just like captain crunch cereal, and the soap smells just like a mint chocolate chip ice cream.


ITS SO PRETTY!!!!

Mine should be here Friday. Can practically smell it already!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

ahhh I want mine. It started in Texas and I thought "Oh, that won't take too long to get to Arizona. Yay!" and now the only update is that it arrived at shipping partner facility in Indiana. North and east... that's totally the opposite direction of me.   :unsure2:


----------



## LethalLesal (May 14, 2014)

This is a really stupid question, but their website kind of confused me.  Do you guys use the fortune cookie soaps themselves in the shower/bath?  It says on their site that they last for X amount of hand washes, so that confused me!  I want to use mine in the shower.  I don't use hard soaps to wash my hands with.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> This is a really stupid question, but their website kind of confused me.  Do you guys use the fortune cookie soaps themselves in the shower/bath?  It says on their site that they last for X amount of hand washes, so that confused me!  I want to use mine in the shower.  I don't use hard soaps to wash my hands with.


I used mine in the shower the other day! I'd rather use it for that than hand soap.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> This is a really stupid question, but their website kind of confused me.  Do you guys use the fortune cookie soaps themselves in the shower/bath?  It says on their site that they last for X amount of hand washes, so that confused me!  I want to use mine in the shower.  I don't use hard soaps to wash my hands with.


When it comes to using their soaps in the shower, I find that I have to re-suds my loofah 2 or 3 times....like the soap kinda slides right out of it, ya know? It's weird lol. So I just use them as hand soap until i get a new one/get tired of the old one. it's probably my least used item in the box, but it's just so darn cute, and I love almost everything else soooo....it's all good. 

(btw I had no idea the website suggested using them as hand soap...maybe that's why they don't get very sudsy?)


----------



## LethalLesal (May 14, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> When it comes to using their soaps in the shower, I find that I have to re-suds my loofah 2 or 3 times....like the soap kinda slides right out of it, ya know? It's weird lol. So I just use them as hand soap until i get a new one/get tired of the old one. it's probably my least used item in the box, but it's just so darn cute, and I love almost everything else soooo....it's all good.
> 
> (btw I had no idea the website suggested using them as hand soap...maybe that's why they don't get very sudsy?)


I know what you mean.  LUSH soaps are the same way.  I learned, after years of wasting their soap, to get the suds on my loofah, turn the shower water off, and lather up, or just use the bar on my skin only.  Otherwise, you're just wasting all the soap because since theirs don't contain the artificial sudsers that drugstore and bath and body work's soaps do, they don't get as sudsy.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

This is my 4th and most favorite box ever!!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

Other than the amazing items already in this box, I hope I get a good Dum Dum flavor.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2014)

OMG Fortune Cookie Soap (@FortuneFreak) liked and commented on my IG pic from above!  :w00t:  Awesome


----------



## AshJs3 (May 14, 2014)

Yay! I came home and my box was waiting. The shipping info hasn't updated since the 12th.

It's a little bit smaller than I expected but I love the way most of it smells! My lip scrub is basically a solid brick. Am I supposed to add water to it or something?


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

Oh my GOD, y'all!  I am dying over the crunchberry lotion.  I need that smell in ALL THE THINGS!!!

The OCD isn't really doing it for me.  The cherry smell with the alcohol reminds me of a baaaaaaad night with too many cherry vodka sours.  lol  Plus, it also smells cough syrupy or car freshener-y to me.  I might throw it in my trade pile.

The winner winner scent in this box for me is DEFINITELY the Captain's Berried Booty.

 


AshJs3 said:


> Yay! I came home and my box was waiting. The shipping info hasn't updated since the 12th.
> 
> It's a little bit smaller than I expected but I love the way most of it smells! My lip scrub is basically a solid brick. Am I supposed to add water to it or something?


 DO NOT ADD WATER!!  It is sugar and will dissolve! Mine crumbles as soon as i touch it  with my finger.  I just picked up a little and rubbed it all over my lips.  If yours has fused and isn't soft and pliable once you touch it, you may want to touch base with them.


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

Okay..  I seriously have to go wash the OCD off my hands.  It's grossing me out and totally interfering with my drooling over the cereal lotion i slathered on my cleavage.  lol


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

My mouth started watering when I saw these pictures!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 14, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> OMG Fortune Cookie Soap (@FortuneFreak) liked and commented on my IG pic from above!  :w00t:  Awesome


It's a beautiful picture!!!! When I saw it, it made me mad that my son had already stolen the sucker and the "worms" (packing paper) so I couldn't arrange them prettily, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2014)

disconik said:


> Oh my GOD, y'all!  I am dying over the crunchberry lotion.  I need that smell in ALL THE THINGS!!!
> 
> The OCD isn't really doing it for me.  The cherry smell with the alcohol reminds me of a baaaaaaad night with too many cherry vodka sours.  lol  Plus, it also smells cough syrupy or car freshener-y to me.  I might throw it in my trade pile.
> 
> ...


You can also put the jar into a ziploc bag - open - and add a piece of bread then seal the bag. Leave overnight and the next day the sugar should be soft again. Just make sure you put the piece of bread in first and lay it on a flat surface then put the jar up so it doesn't spill.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 15, 2014)

When do they usually release the scents from the box in the regular store?  I NEED the captain's berried booty in the full sized sooooo bad.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> When do they usually release the scents from the box in the regular store?  I NEED the captain's berried booty in the full sized sooooo bad.


It's on the card insert. I think 5/23?

Also, I got my box! YAY!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's on the card insert. I think 5/23?
> 
> Also, I got my box! YAY!


I should learn to read those things, lmao.  Thank you =)  Or read and comprehend, at least.  I did totally just get done looking at it and seeing "summer launch party" and 5/23, but I didn't put two and two together.  Doh!  

I'm not awake yet, I promise.  I work nights and was rudely awoken by a subcontractor who was supposed to be coming out to check for mold in the wall of my son's bedroom (after the water heater leak fiasco of 2014)... but he didn't call to make an appointment or even before coming out, and my son doesn't wake up until 11, and I don't wake up until he does, and LOL I'M NOT WAKING UP A 3 YEAR OLD (that I then have to spend the rest of his incredibly grouchy day with) _EVER_.  So I sent them away, told them to come back later, and couldn't fall back asleep.  Yayyyy four hours of sleep today!  I'll refrain from asking any more ~special~ questions, I also promise.  =)


----------



## StickyLips (May 15, 2014)

I can't wait to get my box!  I'm supposed to be taking a break from subs, but this one is quarterly and justified  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

I *hate* Newgistics!!  Why would you send something from oklahoma to texas and then to INDIANA when its supposed to go to the WEST coast!!  Grr!!  Stop taking so long to get here, my sweet, sweet Fortune Cookie package!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I *hate* Newgistics!!  Why would you send something from oklahoma to texas and then to INDIANA when its supposed to go to the WEST coast!!  Grr!!  Stop taking so long to get here, my sweet, sweet Fortune Cookie package!


Mine has apparently decided it likes Indiana because it's been there for 3 days.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 15, 2014)

I got my box today!!! omggg!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 15, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Mine has apparently decided it likes Indiana because it's been there for 3 days.


My BB &amp; FCS box were both in Fishers, IN yesterday.  Got the FCS box today and no sign of my BB or updated tracking.  &lt;_&lt;

Also, I was wondering if the lip scrub is edible like the LUSH lip scrubs.  I just went for it and it tastes just like sugar when you lick it off your lips, but it has a weird after taste. Lesson learned.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

I hate Newgistics. Everything I'm waiting on is in freakin Indiana right now.  :angry:


----------



## ikecarus (May 15, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I hate Newgistics. Everything I'm waiting on is in freakin Indiana right now.  :angry:


Newgistics makes me wish I lived in Indiana. XD


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

YAY my box is at my local post office... which means I should have it tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (May 16, 2014)

Wow, my box shows as delivered today.  I leave work in 15 minutes....can't wait to see it!!!  Yippee!!

:hehe:


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2014)

I got my lip scrub to work. I was able to get some off the block and add a teeny tiny bit of water. I love the way it smells!

I also love the body butter scent, but it's a little sticky when I put it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also agree about the hand sanitizer smelling too much like cough syrup. I'm not sure if I'll stay subscribed for the next box but this one was really fun! The actual fortune cookie is really neat. I might just order those instead of getting the box.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 16, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I got my lip scrub to work. I was able to get some off the block and add a teeny tiny bit of water. I love the way it smells!I also love the body butter scent, but it's a little sticky when I put it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also agree about the hand sanitizer smelling too much like cough syrup. I'm not sure if I'll stay subscribed for the next box but this one was really fun! The actual fortune cookie is really neat. I might just order those instead of getting the box.


Block? Please tell my you didn't use the grape thing as lip scrub. The lip scrub is in the jar w/the pink lid. The block is a solid sugar body scrub.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 16, 2014)

FCS is trying to establish their own swap group for the Summer Box. There's a post with a link on the FCS Facebook page. I joined, but it didn't provide any further info.

Edited: The swap/sell group is not affiliated with FCS. My request to join finally got approved. I think I'll just stick to swapping through MUT, when I get time to overhaul my swap list.


----------



## marigoldsue (May 16, 2014)

I think I have hit box overload.  I got my box today.  It is my first FCS box.  And while everything looks cute and smells good, I am just "meh" on this box.  Wondering why I ordered it.  Guessing most or all of it will end up on my swap list.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Block? Please tell my you didn't use the grape thing as lip scrub. The lip scrub is in the jar w/the pink lid. The block is a solid sugar body scrub.


Haha no! My lip scrub was dried up into a block.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

I like the scrubs and the mists....I am not too thrilled with the OCD and whipped body butter scents..

Haven't sniffed the wax tart yet.  Love the soap!  This wasn't my favorite box for scents.  I hope the fall box is fall scented and not some weird theme....I joined because of last years fall box, which I missed out on....


----------



## Lolo22 (May 16, 2014)

My box came!!!! I love everything but the cherry hand sanitizer (just never been into cherry anything). The captains booty is AWESOME and I can't wait to try the scrub. So happy to finally be a subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (May 16, 2014)

I got my box today, but should probably let things settle before I try it all on. Candy scents can be tricky, but I think I like it. This was my 1st box.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 16, 2014)

I wont be using the sanitizer. I have not received my box yet, but does anyone know if there is Triclosan in the hand sanitizer?

Cause triclosan is a chlorophenol, and chlorophenols possibly _cause cancer_ in people, just a heads up if that ingredient is in it.


----------



## autopilot (May 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wont be using the sanitizer. I have not received my box yet, but does anyone know if there is Triclosan in the hand sanitizer?
> 
> Cause triclosan is a chlorophenol, and chlorophenols possibly _cause cancer_ in people, just a heads up if that ingredient is in it.


No Triclosan.

http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/hand-sanitizer


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2014)

love love love the face scrub - I found it to be gentle and the scent is divine!!  I will be purchasing that scent in other products - same with the This Sweet Spot.  Those two are my favorites (well - I love the peppermint/chocolate soap the best - but I have a lot of peppermint/cocoa smelling stuff already)


----------



## Saffyra (May 17, 2014)

Ahh!! My soapbox will be here this afternoon!

Did you see FortuneFreaks twitter post about the a Spring Sale?

Whee!


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

Clearly FCS is taunting me because my box has been at my local post office for the past two days and is now showing an estimated delivery date of 5/19. =___=

Of course as soon as I post this, I check my mail box and the FCS box is waiting for me. XD


----------



## Luxx22 (May 17, 2014)

Wont get mine until tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



autopilot said:


> No Triclosan.
> 
> http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/collections/hand-sanitizer


Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay


----------



## Saffyra (May 17, 2014)

So what is the texture of everyones lips scrub?  I'm curious as to what the consistency is supposed to be.

Mine was a shrunken block inside the container.  It made a clunking sound when it hits the sides.

I crushed it up and now its just dry, tasty sugar.  

Is it supposed to be mooshy or wet(ish)?

Also, I think my favorite things are the wax melt and the lemon scrub.  I will like the lip scrub if I can figure out how to get the right consistency.  Maybe it needs an oil of some kind added.

I like the OCD hand sanitizer.  It smells good unless you stick your hands right under your nose and get a blast of alcohol smell.

The Crunch Berries body butter smells JUST like crunch berries but I dont particularly care for it on my skin.

The grape scrub goes up for swaps because I get migraines weirdly triggered by grape scents.  So weird, I know. Grape Hubba Bubba is like insta-migraine so I just avoid all grape.  That will be a swappers gain though!

Yummy yummy mint soap! Yummy!  

I love love love the scent of the sparkle me but I think I'm too old to sparkly myself.  Maybe if I did it on unseen areas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

I knew I wouldn't really like this box because it was going to be filled with sweet scents, but it was a fun experience nevertheless!


----------



## ikecarus (May 17, 2014)

Oh! Also, who else thinks that the "The Sweet Spot" Sparkle Me smells like blue powerade/cool blue gatorade???


----------



## Saffyra (May 17, 2014)

I emailed them about my lip scrub and asked if I should add some kind of oil to it to make it stick together better.

She said she would send me a new one.  And she said I could add just about any kind of oil to make it better.  She suggested coconut.  I have some sweet almond oil, too.

I said I'd love another one but I will try adding oil to mine first to see if I can get it to work.  Right now its basically just sugar in a pot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nomnomnom.


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So what is the texture of everyones lips scrub?  I'm curious as to what the consistency is supposed to be.
> 
> Mine was a shrunken block inside the container.  It made a clunking sound when it hits the sides.
> 
> ...


my lip scrub was not hard. It is soft to the touch and there is just enough moisture in there.  It isn't like other lip scrubs I have purchased from other places or even like the ones I make!! 

The lemon scrub &amp; the body mist (even with sparkles) are my favorites from this box.  The soap is too pretty for me to use.  I have to purchase a wax tart thingie to melt the wax tart - unless anyone has some DIY suggestions on how I can melt this darn thing.    I cannot smell to much with it unmelted - I think that it will release its scent once it has been heated up.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my lip scrub was not hard. It is soft to the touch and there is just enough moisture in there.  It isn't like other lip scrubs I have purchased from other places or even like the ones I make!!
> 
> The lemon scrub &amp; the body mist (even with sparkles) are my favorites from this box.  The soap is too pretty for me to use.  I have to purchase a wax tart thingie to melt the wax tart - unless anyone has some DIY suggestions on how I can melt this darn thing.    I cannot smell to much with it unmelted - I think that it will release its scent once it has been heated up.


I would think it would work on a small double boiler on the stove...or a bowl with hot water under the tart in another bowl.  It should just need enough to get warm and soft to release the scent.  We have some cheapie ones that use tea light candles to melt wax tarts and I also have a Scentsy one, so I would think anything you can do to get it to melt would work. 

I probably wouldn't put it in the microwave, though.  You might get away with heating up a small old dish with hot water in it, then dump the water out &amp; put the tart in it...if there's enough heat left in the bowl, it might work.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 18, 2014)

I agree, my lip scrub feels like any other lip scrub I tried. Mine isn't too dry but has enough moisture where it's not hard &amp; solid. - I would definitely try adding a bit of coconut oil! I'm on a coconut oil kick though, lol. btw, the scrub tastes delicious. I need to find some blow pops asap because it's making me crave them lol. 

The Sparkle Me smells wonderful! But the scent didn't linger around too long...bummer.

I'm in love with the crunch berries scent - omg. I need all the things in this scent! it's lovely!! It's probably my 2nd fave FCS scent so far, with the first being 'What's This?' from the NBC box.

I tried the scrub - very nice!! Scent is very light &amp; refreshing.

The wax tart is okay. I sell Scentsy &amp; it smells almost exactly like Scentsy's Pineapple Sorbet(which I love!) but the throw on this isn't very strong.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I love love love the scent of the sparkle me but I think I'm too old to sparkly myself. Maybe if I did it on unseen areas


I am 40 and just used body glitter for my girls night out!!  You're never too old to sparkle yourself!!  Go for it!!!  :sunshine:


----------



## MissJexie (May 19, 2014)

My lip scrub was clunking around, in the jar, but it was soft enough to pull a bit out and use it. It's on the dry side, but it's still useable for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

My lip scrub is basically a rock. Honestly thought it sounded like everyone's was coming like that at first, but now that I'm reading more recent comments it appears that is not the case! I'm going to try adding some sort of oil to it &amp; if I can't get that to work, I'll e-mail them. 

What's everyone planning on buying from the full sized collection?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having a really hard time keeping my list somewhat short...


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Sugar scrubs!  I'm on a low-verging-on-no-buy, but it's turning into bare legs weather, and I use this stuff to shave my legs, so I'm allowed to get some.  Most likely scents:  Sweet Dreamsicle and Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot.  Maybe The Sweet Spot.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> My lip scrub is basically a rock. Honestly thought it sounded like everyone's was coming like that at first, but now that I'm reading more recent comments it appears that is not the case! I'm going to try adding some sort of oil to it &amp; if I can't get that to work, I'll e-mail them.
> 
> What's everyone planning on buying from the full sized collection?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having a really hard time keeping my list somewhat short...


I think I'm actually going to buy the body butter sampler! (and probably some other things) I really loved the consistency of their whipped body body but didn't love the captain's berried booty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I'm really excited to try some of their older scents!


----------



## SubJunkie (May 19, 2014)

I'm definitely getting Sweet Dreamsicle in every product  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> My lip scrub is basically a rock. Honestly thought it sounded like everyone's was coming like that at first, but now that I'm reading more recent comments it appears that is not the case! I'm going to try adding some sort of oil to it &amp; if I can't get that to work, I'll e-mail them.
> 
> What's everyone planning on buying from the full sized collection?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm having a really hard time keeping my list somewhat short...


My lip scrub seemed like that, too, but I stirred it up with a toothpick and it was fine. It's a little drier than most lip scrubs I've used, but it works fine. Maybe try giving it a good stir first and see if that helps?

Not sure what I'm going to buy yet. We are moving in a month, so I most likely won't purchase anything until we're settled in the new house.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

Did anyone else order any Spring products?

The first time I went to check out every single thing I had in my cart was sold out. 

But I managed to sneak this in:

1x "Make it Rain" Hydrate Me for $5.00 each
1x "The Bloom Bloom Room" Fortune Cookie Soap for $1.90 each
1x "Native Nectar" Wax Tart for $1.00 each
1x "Me So Thorny" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $1.85 each
1x "Marshmallow Dreams" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $1.65 each
1x "Make It Rain" Wax Tart for $1.00 each
1x "Make It Rain" Steam Me Up Scotty! - set of 3 for $3.00 each
1x "Make It Rain" Mist Me? - 6 oz. for $5.00 each
1x "Make It Rain" Body Wash - 6 oz. for $5.50 each


Discounts : $-10.00 USD
Subtotal  : $15.90 USD
Tax       : $0.00 USD
Shipping  : $6.75 USD (via Flat Rate Shipping)
Total     : $22.65 USD


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone else order any Spring products?
> 
> The first time I went to check out every single thing I had in my cart was sold out.
> 
> ...


By the time I remembered to go on their website, pretty much everything was sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But since I loved their body butter and had wanted to try out a few different scents, I decided to make a purchase anyway. Also, I really wanted to try Marshmallow Dreams so I grabbed the hand sanitizer just to see what all the fuss was about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1x "Marshmallow Dreams" OCD - 1 oz. for $1.45 each

1x Whipped Cream Sampler Pack Body Butter - Four pack of 1oz. Jars for $12.99 each

Discounts : $-10.00 USD

Subtotal  : $4.44 USD

Tax       : $0.00 USD

Shipping  : $6.75 USD (via Flat Rate Shipping)

Total     : $11.19 USD

For the sample pack, I requested tree of life, cotton candy, cupcake, and polyjuice potion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (May 19, 2014)

I missed the sale, and by the time I looked on the website anything I wanted was sold out. Oh well.

I do _not_ get the love for Marshmallow Dreams! I got a small jar of the whipped cream Marshmallow Dreams in that mini travel pack they did a while ago, and I do not enjoy it at all. There's something funky in the "back" of the scent (if that makes sense, lol) that makes me kind of gag. It must just be me, though, because people seem to really, really love it, if FCS's "what spring item should we keep around" question on Facebook is any indication. Then again, I'm on the Make It Rain bandwagon, and I know lots of people don't care for that one.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I missed the sale, and by the time I looked on the website anything I wanted was sold out. Oh well.
> 
> I do _not_ get the love for Marshmallow Dreams! I got a small jar of the whipped cream Marshmallow Dreams in that mini travel pack they did a while ago, and I do not enjoy it at all. There's something funky in the "back" of the scent (if that makes sense, lol) that makes me kind of gag. It must just be me, though, because people seem to really, really love it, if FCS's "what spring item should we keep around" question on Facebook is any indication. Then again, I'm on the Make It Rain bandwagon, and I know lots of people don't care for that one.


I get what you mean! I really do not love the Captain's Berried Booty but everyone seems to love it so I hope I'll love the Marshmallow Dreams. XD I'm also interested in the Make It Rain scent but the products I would have wanted to try it in were sold out.


----------



## Imberis (May 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I get what you mean! I really do not love the Captain's Berried Booty but everyone seems to love it so I hope I'll love the Marshmallow Dreams. XD I'm also interested in the Make It Rain scent but the products I would have wanted to try it in were sold out.


Same here! I don't like the bakery-type food scents. Hope you enjoy your Marshmallow Dreams!

I can't wait until all of this new stuff goes up for sale.


----------



## LadyK (May 21, 2014)

My box was waiting for me when I got home yesterday!  I really enjoyed the theme.  That bubblegum brought back memories.  I think my favorite thing in the box is probably the fortune cookie soap itself.  Smells like mint-chip ice cream, mmmmmmm.  I can't wait to try everything!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

I got a .55 cent off coupon... is that what everyone gets?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got a .55 cent off coupon... is that what everyone gets?


It should be $10 off... the one on the back of the description card?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]

http://fortunecookiesoap.us4.list-m...d3520a890b&amp;id=2e8413e31f&amp;e=1214dcb2c7[/SIZE]


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It should be $10 off... the one on the back of the description card?


Oh ok, it was just the code that got emailed to me


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh ok, it was just the code that got emailed to me


you should have gotten an informational card in your box about your items.  On the back of that card, is your $10.00 unique code.  Can be used at any time - don't lose it!!

also, tomorrow they will have a 20% discount code during their big opening for the summer line - you cannot stack codes, but depending on how much you are planning to buy, you might want to use the 20% code.

that discount will only be good during the "party" (I think it runs from 6:30 pm to midnight and since they are in OK, that might be CST - but someone can correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you should have gotten an informational card in your box about your items.  On the back of that card, is your $10.00 unique code.  Can be used at any time - don't lose it!!
> 
> also, tomorrow they will have a 20% discount code during their big opening for the summer line - you cannot stack codes, but depending on how much you are planning to buy, you might want to use the 20% code.
> 
> that discount will only be good during the "party" (I think it runs from 6:30 pm to midnight and since they are in OK, that might be CST - but someone can correct me if I am wrong)


Haven't got my box yet, but might use the 20% off tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ty ty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (May 22, 2014)

Has anyone used the solid sugar scrub bar yet?  I used it this morning and maybe I'm an idiot, but I don't see how it could be used in bar form.  It was very soft and crumbly, I ended up breaking the corner off the bar and using it that way.  I would think the minute you tried to rub the bar on your body it would fall apart.  It did smell really nice, but was very different from what I was expecting.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 22, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Has anyone used the solid sugar scrub bar yet?  I used it this morning and maybe I'm an idiot, but I don't see how it could be used in bar form.  It was very soft and crumbly, I ended up breaking the corner off the bar and using it that way.  I would think the minute you tried to rub the bar on your body it would fall apart.  It did smell really nice, but was very different from what I was expecting.


Mine was the same way, not solid like I was expecting.  I ended using small pieces and crumbling them up, too.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

I think it's intended to be smooshed up. The consistency was pretty much exactly like their sugar scrubs in jars (love them!), so I got the impression that it was just packaged as a bar so it would look like a piece of candy/gum in the box.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]
> 
> http://fortunecookiesoap.us4.list-m...d3520a890b&amp;id=2e8413e31f&amp;e=1214dcb2c7[/SIZE]


What's the bear??????


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Has anyone used the solid sugar scrub bar yet?  I used it this morning and maybe I'm an idiot, but I don't see how it could be used in bar form.  It was very soft and crumbly, I ended up breaking the corner off the bar and using it that way.  I would think the minute you tried to rub the bar on your body it would fall apart.  It did smell really nice, but was very different from what I was expecting.


I guess you could break it into pieces before you use it, but it does dissolve and crumble fast when it gets wet. I just used my whole bar at once and covered myself in it...it smelled awesomeeeeee and my skin was softtt after.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 22, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> I guess you could break it into pieces before you use it, but it does dissolve and crumble fast when it gets wet. I just used my whole bar at once and covered myself in it...it smelled awesomeeeeee and my skin was softtt after.


I just ended up breaking a bit off to use on my legs and I agree, it does smell amazing!!


----------



## Imberis (May 22, 2014)

To all who got the summer box: What's your favorite scent? I didn't get a box and I'd like to order some full-size stuff when it goes up for sale. I'm leaning toward the Lemon Drop smell. What did you all like the best?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2014)

Imberis said:


> To all who got the summer box: What's your favorite scent? I didn't get a box and I'd like to order some full-size stuff when it goes up for sale. I'm leaning toward the Lemon Drop smell. What did you all like the best?


I like the grape body scrub scent best. I'm hoping they have body butter in that scent.


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

Imberis said:


> To all who got the summer box: What's your favorite scent? I didn't get a box and I'd like to order some full-size stuff when it goes up for sale. I'm leaning toward the Lemon Drop smell. What did you all like the best?


Hmmm, I think I liked The Sweet Spot the most! It smells like blue powerade/cool blue gatorade. XDD


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

Imberis said:


> To all who got the summer box: What's your favorite scent? I didn't get a box and I'd like to order some full-size stuff when it goes up for sale. I'm leaning toward the Lemon Drop smell. What did you all like the best?


Lemon Drop over here. I love citrus! Ooh, that just inspired me: Maybe I'll make some limoncello this weekend! If I start it now, it should be ready when the hot hot heat kicks in!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Lemon Drop over here. I love citrus! Ooh, that just inspired me: Maybe I'll make some limoncello this weekend! If I start it now, it should be ready when the hot hot heat kicks in!


I had to skip this box but am seriously wanting some full size Lemon Drop myself.

I love limoncello, but I've never made it myself. How long do you let it sit?


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I had to skip this box but am seriously wanting some full size Lemon Drop myself.
> 
> I love limoncello, but I've never made it myself. How long do you let it sit?


Here's my recipe:



> Limoncello: Peel the zest from four lemons (avoiding the white part whenever possible). Put it in a jar with a tightly-fitting lid. Add a cup and a half of vodka. Let sit for two weeks, shaking it around once a day. After two weeks, strain the lemon zest out. Make a simple syrup (one cup of water and one cup of sugar, heated until the sugar is dissolved and then cooled completely). Squeeze the juice out of another four lemons, remove the seeds, and add to the simple syrup. Add *that* to the lemon-infused vodka and let it mellow for another six weeks. Store it in the freezer, where it will last pretty much indefinitely.


Yeah, it's from a blog, but it's *my* blog, so no worries about copyright or credit!


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

Lemon Drop &amp; Sweet Spot are my fav's!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2014)

Thank you! This will be a perfect project to start tomorrow afternoon. I wonder if I have any vodka.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Here's my recipe:
> 
> Yeah, it's from a blog, but it's *my* blog, so no worries about copyright or credit!


I'll have to try that - thank you!!  This sounds so good (the wait is a killer!)


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I'll have to try that - thank you!! This sounds so good (the wait is a killer!)


An, but here's what you do with the juice from the first round of lemons:



> Lemon curd: Peel the zest from two lemons, avoiding the white part whenever possible. Squeeze enough fresh lemons to get a cup and a half of juice. I only needed ten. Whisk together six whole eggs and one additional egg yolk. Whisk in the lemon juice and one cup of sugar until the sugar is completely dissolved. Heat over medium heat, stirring gently, for three minutes. Add ten tablespoons of butter (cut into small pieces) and the lemon zest and whisk constantly until it’s nice and thick, eight minutes or so. Pour into glass bowl/jar and allow to cool completely before removing the lemon zest. It’s good warm, but you can also put it in the fridge. This will keep in the fridge for about a week and a half.


It makes the wait a little more bearable'


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> An, but here's what you do with the juice from the first round of lemons:
> 
> It makes the wait a little more bearable'


you are killing me!! lol

Weekend project!!


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I recommend a dose of vanilla in the curd towards the end. Hmm. I've always used extract. I wonder what it would be like if I used an actual vanilla bean.


----------



## Imberis (May 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on the summer box scents! It seems like everyone likes a different one. LoL


----------



## Luxx22 (May 23, 2014)

Omy goodness, that booty cream is AMAZING. I can smell it all day! Is this collection being released tonight?


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Got my order that I placed a couple of days ago! 

The Marshmallow Dreams is actually pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I think the fact that I got it as a hand sanitizer toned down the scent a little to make it more bearable, haha. I think if it were stronger I wouldn't like it. 

Then I got the Body Butter Sampler: 

Polyjuice Potion - I LOVE IT. It's like The Sweet Spot but even better. *___*

Tree of Life - Oh this is so nice. It's really like they captured summer in a scent. Smells like freshly mowed grass and everything else amazing. Very clean. 

Cotton Candy - Eh, this isn't bad but a little too sweet for me and it's not what I expect when I think of cotton candy. 

Cupcake - Oh god this was disgusting (to me, personally - no offense to those who like it!). I took one whiff of it and was like... no, no no no. XD

Can't wait for the launch party later today!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I got my Spring sale order today &amp; everything is so adorable and awesome smelling! First full sized order &amp; I will definitely be placing another one tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just took a shower with the Make It Rain shower gel &amp; Steam Me Up Scotty. Then used the Hydrate Me &amp; Body Mist in the same scent. I have to say, I smell pretty amazing and so does my bathroom!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

I see some of you on the launch party thing! @@Imberis @@ikecarus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (May 23, 2014)

The chat is going so fast there!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

EVERYTHING IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> EVERYTHING IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


I want those gummy bears so badly XD


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

What are the gummy bears?


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> What are the gummy bears?


Wax tarts, I believe. (in The Sweet Spot) oops, they're actually bath melts and solid bubble bath!


----------



## autopilot (May 23, 2014)

anyone have a code?


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

daymmmm, that was one long party to get to our coupon!!

I got the following:


----------



## autopilot (May 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> daymmmm, that was one long party to get to our coupon!!


Coupon? I was on FB, my computer is slow as s*** and I didn't see a coupon. PLs share? :wub:


----------



## Imberis (May 23, 2014)

That was so, so long. I could tell by the end they were drunk and getting kind of mixed up. LoL

@@autopilot I pmed you the code.

Buying stuff felt so stressful because I know how things sell out. The last time I did this at a launch things sold out right in front of my eyes.

I got:

1x "Top Shelf Margarita" Lip Balm for $4.69 each
1x "The Sweet Spot" Wax Tart for $2.00 each
1x "Sweet Dreamsicle" Wax Tart for $2.00 each
1x "Sweet Dreamsicle" Cuticle Butter - .5 ounce for $8.95 each
1x "Lollipop Your Cherry" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $4.25 each
1x "Lollipop Your Cherry" Wax Tart for $2.00 each
1x "Lick Your Lips" Wax Tart for $2.00 each
1x "Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot" Sea Salt Hair Spritz - 4 oz. bottle for $9.98 each
1x "Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot" Bar Soap for $6.95 each
1x "Captain's Berried Booty" Wax Tart for $2.00 each
1x "Captain's Berried Booty" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $4.25 each
1x Wax Tart Sampler Set for $5.00 each
1x Whipped Cream Sampler Pack Body Butter - Four pack of 1oz. Jars for $12.99 each
1x "Tree of Life" OCD Hand Sanitizer for $2.89 each
1x Polyjuice Potion Sugar Scrub for $11.75 each

I went a little crazy, but I usually only buy from them like twice a year in big batches with a coupon code.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2014)

I refreshed the FCS Fb page over 100 times on my phone between answering the questions and checking for a code, and people are saying a code was posted, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Needless to say, I am seriously pissed.


----------



## Imberis (May 23, 2014)

@@PeridotCricket They said/showed it in the video, but didn't post it in text form in the chat or on FB. I'll PM it to you.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I refreshed the FCS Fb page over 100 times on my phone between answering the questions and checking for a code, and people are saying a code was posted, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Needless to say, I am seriously pissed.


Pretty sure it was just on the launch party page &amp; not on FB.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pretty sure it was just on the launch party page &amp; not on FB.


I thought the launch party was on Fb. I've seen posts by FCS that say, "Join us on Facebook for the launch party May 23 at 6:30 p.m. CST."


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

why can't we post the coupon here?  It is only good until midnight or something anyway, right?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2014)

Imberis said:


> @@PeridotCricket They said/showed it in the video, but didn't post it in text form in the chat or on FB. I'll PM it to you.


Thank you for being so nice.


----------



## Imberis (May 23, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Thank you for being so nice.


You're welcome! They do the "launch party" on Facebook for the questions, and in a video on another site for the "party" part, where they show you the new products and stuff live via streaming video. The posted the link to the video site somewhere on Facebook, but now it's buried under all of the question posts.

@@biancardi I guess you could post it here, too! I just wasn't sure if it was allowed. LoL


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Can someone post or PM me the code please?


----------



## autopilot (May 23, 2014)

@@Imberis - thank you so much for the code.

Ugh, don't know if I can justify US$26 shipping for 6 items though... Stupid shipping by weight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

Imberis said:


> @@biancardi I guess you could post it here, too! I just wasn't sure if it was allowed. LoL


Allowed per MUT rules?  As long as it's just a coupon code and not a referral code where you get a kickback or perk, it's fine.  

ETA:  And, actually, per forum rules, if it's a referral code, you're not supposed to send or request it via PM.


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

candy20 is the promo code - there is no kickback or referral to this.  Enjoy!


----------



## Imberis (May 23, 2014)

You're welcome, @@autopilot. Thanks, @@meaganola for the clarification. It is just a regular coupon code.

So much stuff has already sold out and it has only been up for a little while. The lemon drop bar soap was #1 on my list of things to get, so I'm glad I got one.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

So many things I wanted, but I limited myself quite a bit for now. I figure they'll restock &amp; I can buy more later! 

Bummed they were out of the CBB Whipped Cream when I checked out, but I grabbed the Hydrate Me instead. 

1x "Captain's Berried Booty" Hydrate Me for $9.99 each
1x "Captain's Berried Booty" Mist Me? - 6 oz. for $9.99 each
1x "Captain's Berried Booty" Body Wash - 6 oz. for $10.99 each
1x "Lollipop Your Cherry" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $4.25 each
1x "Rock Your Socks Off" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $3.69 each
1x "Sweet Dreamsicle" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $3.69 each
1x "Captain's Berried Booty" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging for $4.25 each


----------



## autopilot (May 23, 2014)

ok, I've had enough wine so I re-jigged my order for best value and pulled the trigger.

You've just purchased this



1x "Sally" Personal Space



1x "Sweet Dreamsicle" Fortune Cookie Soap - no packaging



1x "Tree of Life" Gift Set - Tree of Life gift set



1x "Lemon Drop It Like It's Hot" Dry Shampoo



1x "Lick Your Lips" Exfoliating Solid Body Butter Bar - 2.5 oz
It's still $25 in shipping though, but OMG there's something left in Sally!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you @@biancardi!!!

THis stuff is like crack...



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thank you @@biancardi!!!
> 
> THis stuff is like crack...
> 
> ...


OMG awesome haul!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> OMG awesome haul!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!! I'm so excited for this delivery right now!!!

Also, FCS may be the reason I never go into Bath &amp; Body Works again.


----------



## Imberis (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thanks!! I'm so excited for this delivery right now!!!
> 
> Also, FCS may be the reason I never go into Bath &amp; Body Works again.


Same here! The only reason I shop at Bath &amp; Body Works is for candle sales. If FCS made candles, I'd be all over that. I'm already all over the wax tarts!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Same here! The only reason I shop at Bath &amp; Body Works is for candle sales. If FCS made candles, I'd be all over that. I'm already all over the wax tarts!


I worked there for like 4 years so I have a love/hate relationship with that store. I didn't have to buy hand soaps for a couple years after I quit. It was kind of exciting during the last semi-annual sale, I was like OMG I actually NEED soaps again and I bought all the Hawaii themed ones. I have a stock pile of shower gels in a couple of the scents that I liked that they cleared out. I'll probably still go back for the candles and hand soaps though. I do love their candles.

ETA I have 2 wax tarts and I have yet to use them. I feel like I don't know how to use them even haha. And FCS should sooo make candles. I would love a 14.5 oz Captain's Berried Booty candle!!  :wub:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> ETA I have 2 wax tarts and I have yet to use them. I feel like I don't know how to use them even haha. And FCS should sooo make candles. I would love a 14.5 oz Captain's Berried Booty candle!!  :wub:


I bought a Glade Wax Melt Warmer from Target for like $10 &amp; I just use that. You literally just set the wax melt on top, turn it on, and let it melt. Fills your house with amazing smells!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I bought a Glade Wax Melt Warmer from Target for like $10 &amp; I just use that. You literally just set the wax melt on top, turn it on, and let it melt. Fills your house with amazing smells!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you @!! I have some stuff I needed to go to Target for and I was thinking I didn't want to do it tonight but now I kind of want to just so I can get that and try one of my wax tarts tonight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thank you @!! I have some stuff I needed to go to Target for and I was thinking I didn't want to do it tonight but now I kind of want to just so I can get that and try one of my wax tarts tonight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You definitely should! I have Native Nectar in my right now and the whole house smells like coconut goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It's nice because it's basically like the scent from a candle, but without the slight burning scent. Just straight up wax.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 23, 2014)

The code I was sent on the card, can I use that anytime? Or does it have to be before midnight tonight?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The code I was sent on the card, can I use that anytime? Or does it have to be before midnight tonight?


Any time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The code I was sent on the card, can I use that anytime? Or does it have to be before midnight tonight?


The codes from the soapboxes never expire. You can use it only once, but there's no deadline.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I worked there for like 4 years so I have a love/hate relationship with that store. I didn't have to buy hand soaps for a couple years after I quit. It was kind of exciting during the last semi-annual sale, I was like OMG I actually NEED soaps again and I bought all the Hawaii themed ones. I have a stock pile of shower gels in a couple of the scents that I liked that they cleared out. I'll probably still go back for the candles and hand soaps though. I do love their candles.
> 
> &lt;snip&gt;


I posted about this a few days ago in the no-buy thread:  Last summer, I rounded up all of my UNOPENED B&amp;BW bottles and donated them to a shelter.  It was something like twenty bottles.  I've been using my partials that I had at the time and whatever arrives in subs ever since.  I *might* run out by the end of the summer.  Maybe.  If i do, I'll be buying FCS stuff, but I will *not* be stocking up when I order.  One shower gel and two or three sugar scrubs a season, and that will probably be it.



LuxxyLuxx said:


> The code I was sent on the card, can I use that anytime? Or does it have to be before midnight tonight?


The one in your subscription box?  No rush on that one.  You can use it in a year and a half if you want.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I posted about this a few days ago in the no-buy thread:  Last summer, I rounded up all of my UNOPENED B&amp;BW bottles and donated them to a shelter.  It was something like twenty bottles.  I've been using my partials that I had at the time and whatever arrives in subs ever since.  I *might* run out by the end of the summer.  Maybe.  If i do, I'll be buying FCS stuff, but I will *not* be stocking up when I order.  One shower gel and two or three sugar scrubs a season, and that will probably be it.


That's so awesome! I need to do that!

This FCS probably won't last me_ that_ long. A lot of it is bath bombs/melts and I go through those like nobody's business. This is actually the first time I've bought any since Christmas since my mom made me some homemade ones when I told her about all the ones I bought at Lush during a lunch break shopping trip.


----------



## MissJexie (May 24, 2014)

so for some reason it won't let me put in my $10 off code. It keeps saying invalid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 24, 2014)

I am so tempted to buy a bunch of stuff. Maybe if I can get through what I have stocked up by fall I will subscribe to the box. Then I would have the launch coupon *and* ten dollars off to justify a decent sized order.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> so for some reason it won't let me put in my $10 off code. It keeps saying invalid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It has to go in the top box, not the 1 for gift cards, only 1 code per order--can't use CANDY20 and $10 code, and it has to be typed exactly like it is on the card.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> You definitely should! I have Native Nectar in my right now and the whole house smells like coconut goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's nice because it's basically like the scent from a candle, but without the slight burning scent. Just straight up wax.


I got one!! Yay!! Now I wish I bought some earlier!

Also, sidenote, I just had this kind of horrifying experience walking up to my apartment after I got back from Target. There was this worm on the sidewalk and it moved SO FREAKING FAST... I've never seen a worm move like that. I tried to use my phone to light it up and see it better but I didn't want to stand too close to it because it was so fast and it ran/crawled/shimmied under my car before I could get a good look at it. I may have nightmares about this thing tonight.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You gals that live In USA are lucky! 6.97$ flat rate shipping! I have to pay on weight, If I order 5 things its like 17$ to ship to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might have to use reship.com.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I bought a Glade Wax Melt Warmer from Target for like $10 &amp; I just use that. You literally just set the wax melt on top, turn it on, and let it melt. Fills your house with amazing smells!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Or just use Scentsy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Scentsy's Pineapple Sorbet smells JUST LIKE the one from the soap box! Sooooo good.


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2014)

kayess said:


> I am so tempted to buy a bunch of stuff. Maybe if I can get through what I have stocked up by fall I will subscribe to the box. Then I would have the launch coupon *and* ten dollars off to justify a decent sized order.


Alas, unless they have changed it from the last time I tried, you can't stack codes.  You would have to make two orders if you want to use both the launch coupon and the $10 code.


----------



## KayEss (May 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Alas, unless they have changed it from the last time I tried, you can't stack codes.  You would have to make two orders if you want to use both the launch coupon and the $10 code.


Oh no! That's unfortunate. Thanks for telling me though!


----------



## LadyManah (May 25, 2014)

I think I'm going to need to subscribe for the fall box! The past few months, I've swapped for a lot of FCS items, and I've loved them all!! I'm not sure why I've never subscribed to this sub before. XD That candy hand sanitizer is amazing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 26, 2014)

I'm thinking of ordering that Tree of Life gift set, anyone have a discount code?


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

the discount code was only good for that evening, @@Kelly Silva

you can use your 10.00 code off your FCS soap box, if you have any.


----------



## StickyLips (May 28, 2014)

I think this is my new favorite place to buy bath products.  I just placed an order last night and used my $10 off code from the sub box.  This stuff smells so much better than BBW.  Does anyone have any of the perfume oil and how is it?  Long lasting?  I ordered one in the cherry lollipop and plan to add a couple drops to my hair oil.  A girl has to experiment.


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

Bwahahahaha!  The item in the box getting the most use:  The Dum Dum sucker.  Because MY GRAY CAT HAS ALL OF THE CRAZY.  It is his current favorite toy.


----------



## Imberis (May 29, 2014)

My giant order from the summer launch will be here on Tuesday. So excited! I can't wait to try everything.

@@meaganola, my cat cat loves to play with lollipops, too! He'll swat them off of a table if you set one down.


----------



## KayEss (May 30, 2014)

Imberis said:


> My giant order from the summer launch will be here on Tuesday. So excited! I can't wait to try everything.
> 
> @@meaganola, my cat cat loves to play with lollipops, too! He'll swat them off of a table if you set one down.


I wish my cat liked lollipops! Mine is obsessed with tampons and nail files...


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

kayess said:


> I wish my cat liked lollipops! Mine is obsessed with tampons and nail files...


Mine are obsessed with socks, and my hubby's work out gloves!??.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 30, 2014)

I finally received my box today (I'm in Australia), and while the box contents are nice, it wasn't worth the $34ish USD I paid for it.  I cannot stand the smell of the whipped body cream - maybe you need to grow up with that cereal or I got a dodgy batch, but its awful.  I sparkly spray smells lovely, but I'm too old to wear glitter.  And unfortunately, my lip scrub arrived as a solid lump.  Oh well, it was nice to try something different, but I won't be getting another box


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

@ellabella10  you should let them know about your lip scrub!!  For the sparkle spray, rub it in after spraying - that diffuses the glitter particles and it isn't so obvious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't care for the body cream either.  Your shipping is outrageous!! If I had to pay 34.00 for FCS, I wouldn't sub to it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

I hope I get my shipping for the summer launch soon. I'm super anxious/excited for this order.


----------



## Bikerchic (May 30, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I finally received my box today (I'm in Australia), and while the box contents are nice, it wasn't worth the $34ish USD I paid for it.  I cannot stand the smell of the whipped body cream - maybe you need to grow up with that cereal or I got a dodgy batch, but its awful.  I sparkly spray smells lovely, but I'm too old to wear glitter.  And unfortunately, my lip scrub arrived as a solid lump.  Oh well, it was nice to try something different, but I won't be getting another box


If you let the sparkle spray sit for a couple days the glitter will settle to the bottom of the bottle, then you could just dump it into another spray bottle.  You'd probably still get a little glitter but I wouldn't think it would be as noticeable.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 30, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> If you let the sparkle spray sit for a couple days the glitter will settle to the bottom of the bottle, then you could just dump it into another spray bottle.  You'd probably still get a little glitter but I wouldn't think it would be as noticeable.


I'm going to try straining my Sparkle Me through a tea bag or something to filter out the glitter. Wish me luck.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 30, 2014)

Will they be restocking the sold out summer items soon?  I want the captain's berried booty in the whipped cream, and the sweet spot in whipped cream too =(


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Will they be restocking the sold out summer items soon?  I want the captain's berried booty in the whipped cream, and the sweet spot in whipped cream too =(


Me too! Has everyone who ordered at the launch gotten their shipping? None for me yet.


----------



## Imberis (May 31, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Me too! Has everyone who ordered at the launch gotten their shipping? None for me yet.


I got my shipping, and it should be here on Tuesday. So close, yet so far away. Hope yours ships soon!

@@LethalLesal, they said on Facebook that after they fill the ~500 orders, they'll start to do a restock, I think. (So many orders!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 31, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Me too! Has everyone who ordered at the launch gotten their shipping? None for me yet.


Nothing for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also waiting for the restock for a few items I missed out on. Still have my $10 coupon!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 31, 2014)

I think on facebook FCS mentioned that this has been their biggest turnout yet so it's gonna take a bit longer to ship everything out &amp; restock. I've finally had a chance to try out everything so I'm waiting for the restock myself.  I think I need the Captain's whipped cream! I love it!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 31, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Me too! Has everyone who ordered at the launch gotten their shipping? None for me yet.


I made a small 2 item order at the summer launch on 5/23.  I got a shipping email on 5/27 and it was delivered yesterday (5/30).

Maybe the larger orders are taking longer to ship out?


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm just now learning about FCS, and I kind of think I need this in my life. Adorable bath products? Yes, please!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my HUGE order today and my "hydrate me" was all melted!!  I wrote to FCS.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got my HUGE order today and my "hydrate me" was all melted!!  I wrote to FCS.


Aww, that stinks. Did it get everywhere, or was contained somehow? I'm scared some of my stuff will be melted. It's supposed to be here tomorrow.

@@CurlyTails, they're really neat! Some of the soaps are so cute I don't want to use them, I just want to look at them on the counter. LoL


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2014)

Does anyone remember Pisces Soap? That was freakishly adorable soap! Bagels, cookies, hot cocoa -- I can't even remember all of the shapes, but they were *extremely* realistic. I miss them! And I miss being able to use bar soap. Apparently, my early 30s were this weird oasis in my life where I could use bar soap. Alas, those years are long gone. On the up side, FCS means I can still use fun seasonal scents in shower gel form!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Aww, that stinks. Did it get everywhere, or was contained somehow? I'm scared some of my stuff will be melted. It's supposed to be here tomorrow.
> 
> @@CurlyTails, they're really neat! Some of the soaps are so cute I don't want to use them, I just want to look at them on the counter. LoL


It was in a container, thank goodness.  but it is nice and smushed all around the big plastic container!! 

my lemon soap is so cute - I don't want to use it either!  It has 4 layers - two white,two yellow and then a glittery lemon slice on the top!  it looks like a lemon bar  - I will take a pic of that once my phone recharges....I also love the gelato bath bombs too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jun 2, 2014)

@@meaganola I don't remember that company, but I googled it and it said they used to have pickled-shaped soap! Hahaha. I did see a picture of their brownie soap, and it looked super realistic.

@@biancardi Glad it didn't get all over everything! I ordered a lemon drop bar soap, too. I'm excited to see it in person.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

the pics do not do this soap justice.  The lemon "slice" has opalescent glitters that I don't want to use this at all!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the pics do not do this soap justice.  The lemon "slice" has opalescent glitters that I don't want to use this at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That soap is so pretty! I wouldn't want to use it either!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 3, 2014)

I got my order today!

I'm not a big fan of Captain's Berried Booty, but the fortune cookie soap for it was too cute to pass up. It's super cute in person, too.

I _love_ the Lemon Drop bar soap!! It's way bigger than I thought it'd be, too.

The Dreamsicle scent is awesome, but I noticed that it smells way better in wax tart form than in the cuticle butter. The butter must have a little bit of its own smell to it before they add fragrance, I guess.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine shipped yesterday! Expected delivery on Friday!! I can't wait!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 4, 2014)

FCS just posted on their fb page that they're hoping for a restock on Friday.  I'm supposed to be on a low/no buy but I REALLY want the Captain's Berried Booty whipped cream. I already finished my lil sample.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

They sent me another lip scrub even though I said they didn't need to!  That was nice!

Also, I was not impressed at all with the wax tart.  It had literally ZERO throw.  You could only smell it if you stuck your nose in the warmer.  Sadness.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> FCS just posted on their fb page that they're hoping for a restock on Friday.  I'm supposed to be on a low/no buy but I REALLY want the Captain's Berried Booty whipped cream. I already finished my lil sample.


Me too!! I don't think I'll be able to resist.



Saffyra said:


> They sent me another lip scrub even though I said they didn't need to!  That was nice!
> 
> Also, I was not impressed at all with the wax tart.  It had literally ZERO throw.  You could only smell it if you stuck your nose in the warmer.  Sadness.


That sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What scent was it?

I got my box today! Most of it looks fantastic! Sadly my little Sweet Spot bear bath melts were all melted into not bear shapes and my Hydrate Me was a pink liquid blob.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 6, 2014)

My order came today! I used my Captain's Berried Booty Shower Gel, Hydrate Me, &amp; Mist Me and I have to say, I'm making myself a little hungry.  :blush:

My hydrate me was kind of odd.. it looked like it was just random pieces and not one whole piece? They don't fit together at all, although they are pretty melted. I stuck it in the fridge for a bit &amp; now it's fine to use.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone know if you can redeem rewards + use a coupon on the same order?

ETA:  Nope, you can't. It generates a coupon code. Bummer.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations for a light floral or clean scent? Nothing candy or edible, preferably in bath stuff or the body butter? I have the Tree of Life stuff and that scent might be good, but I haven't tried any other scents.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a light floral or clean scent? Nothing candy or edible, preferably in bath stuff or the body butter? I have the Tree of Life stuff and that scent might be good, but I haven't tried any other scents.


Tree of Life is my favorite in that category, but Tiny Tribute is also nice. I got it in a whipped cream and I love it. It's not heavy at all.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 11, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Tree of Life is my favorite in that category, but Tiny Tribute is also nice. I got it in a whipped cream and I love it. It's not heavy at all.


Perfect I was looking at that one! Thanks!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Golden Boy bath bomb or the Polyjuice bath bomb? I'm running low on bath supplies and can't resist a little Hunger Games or Harry Potter.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Has anyone tried the Golden Boy bath bomb or the Polyjuice bath bomb? I'm running low on bath supplies and can't resist a little Hunger Games or Harry Potter.


I'm the same way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried the golden boy and I liked the scent and how it made the bath water feel, but was kind of disappointed after being used to huge extravagant Lush bath bombs. I'm so sad all the other Hunger Games stuff is gone.
I think I want to do the create your own whipped creams though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think I want to do the create your own whipped creams though.


I'm eyeing these, and thinking of doing mostly museum scents as I've never tried anything but Tree of Life, and also stealing a few of people's scent combinations for being so awesome and nerdy!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok so sadly I made some CYO combinations but cannot purchase them at this time, but I thought I'd throw them out there if someone wants to steal my secret recipes!

"Fire and Blood" - 70 Blood Orange/20 Ocean Water/10 Dragon's Blood

"Midsummer's Night" - 70 Jasmine/20 Nature's Rain/10 Dirt


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 15, 2014)

Does anyone know a coupon I can use for FCS? I really want to buy the cyo whipped cream in Halloween Town but I can't justify paying almost $20 for one lotion.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

The only coupon I know of right now is the 5% if you sign up for the email list.  

That's kind of what I was coming here about too.  I noticed on retailmenot.com that, apparently, last year they had a Christmas in July sale for 50% off of everything.  I was just about to place an order today for a couple things, so I can just walk around all day smelling like Polyjuice Potion, but if everything is going to go on sale in a couple weeks, I'll be a little sad that I bought stuff now.  

Did anyone shop with them last year this time?  Should we expect another "Christmas in July" sale?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 16, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> The only coupon I know of right now is the 5% if you sign up for the email list.
> 
> That's kind of what I was coming here about too.  I noticed on retailmenot.com that, apparently, last year they had a Christmas in July sale for 50% off of everything.  I was just about to place an order today for a couple things, so I can just walk around all day smelling like Polyjuice Potion, but if everything is going to go on sale in a couple weeks, I'll be a little sad that I bought stuff now.
> 
> Did anyone shop with them last year this time?  Should we expect another "Christmas in July" sale?


If you sign up with a friends code you get $5 off a $30+ purchase. Also I've joined the Fortune Cookie group on Facebook and here's what we have for the foreseeable future:

June 27 - Butterbeer All of the Things

July 4 - Fun in the Sun Mini Collection

July 11 - Mist Me CYO

July 25 - Christmas in July (BOGO, and discounts on FC from what I've gathered, and this goes live at 9AM)

August 8 - Body Wash CYO

August 11 - Fall Boxes Ship

August 29 - Fall Launch Party


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If you sign up with a friends code you get $5 off a $30+ purchase. Also I've joined the Fortune Cookie group on Facebook and here's what we have for the foreseeable future:
> 
> June 27 - Butterbeer All of the Things
> 
> ...


Thank you, as always you're the best! 

I don't want to wait until the end of July for this stuff.  I need to walk around smelling like Captain's Berried Botty and Polyjuice Potion all day right NAO, so I'll just get more goodies then =)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 16, 2014)

Hah yeah, I'm a new FCS addict, so I don't know what the sale is like, but I hear it's a mad house. If there are things you have to have, probably best to buy them before the sale. I'm going to try my luck because there are a lot of items I want, and nothing I'd be disappointed to miss, I just want the best deal!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If you sign up with a friends code you get $5 off a $30+ purchase. Also I've joined the Fortune Cookie group on Facebook and here's what we have for the foreseeable future:
> 
> June 27 - Butterbeer All of the Things
> 
> ...


Okay I am officially super excited, although my ban account is not. Yay!! Thank you!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 16, 2014)

I placed an order Saturday during the CYO Whipped Cream event. I figured I would post here before I forget ... again ... I chose 1 WC in Peppermint Cream and another in Halloween Town. I am super-excited because Halloween Town from the NBC Box is my favorite scent ever and hopefully Peppermint Cream smells good because nothing else really stood out for me on the lists or the combos people were making. I used my Spring Box $10 off coupon.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 17, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> The only coupon I know of right now is the 5% if you sign up for the email list.
> 
> That's kind of what I was coming here about too.  I noticed on retailmenot.com that, apparently, last year they had a Christmas in July sale for 50% off of everything.  I was just about to place an order today for a couple things, so I can just walk around all day smelling like Polyjuice Potion, but if everything is going to go on sale in a couple weeks, I'll be a little sad that I bought stuff now.
> 
> Did anyone shop with them last year this time?  Should we expect another "Christmas in July" sale?


I did Christmas in July last year and it was crazy for me! So many things sold out lightning quick. I put stuff in my cart and by the time I was done choosing half of it was gone. However, I still got a bunch of stuff and it was a pretty good deal. Then I had a billion Christmas-themed fortune cookie soaps in the middle of summer. LoL


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been using the cherry OCD this week, and I've noticed that it's only cherry for a couple of seconds.  It morphs pretty much immediately to almonds on me.  (And I've been using it because my allergies have been going *insane*, so I'm sneezing constantly, but I keep forgetting that this particular scent -- at least in OCD form -- is *also* a sneezing trigger.)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 27, 2014)

The mailman is a jerk and claims he can't find my door anymore to leave packages, so I can't pick up my FCS order from the post office umtil tomorrow. FedEx and UPS delivery guys have no problem finding my *clearly marked* neon yellow and black number on my door. I just want my whipped creams.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

15% off everything, including Butterbeer collection with code BUTTERBEER until midnight tonight!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 28, 2014)

I went and got my CYO Whipped Creams from the Post Office today. Finally. And the dang tiny box they came in? Guess what? It fits in my mailbox. I harbor a great dislike for the mailman at this time. And I think the USPS lost my Birchbox Man.

The Whipped Creams smell amazing. Halloween Town could not be better. Peppermint Cream is not my favorite, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 4, 2014)

The "Sun In the Fun" collection is out now! I got the bug spray/bug balm combo and the new lip balm. I really wanted the liquid hand soap but I have a whole stash of other brands I need to use up first. The scent for that sounds awesome, though!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 4, 2014)

Imberis said:


> The "Sun In the Fun" collection is out now! I got the bug spray/bug balm combo and the new lip balm. I really wanted the liquid hand soap but I have a whole stash of other brands I need to use up first. The scent for that sounds awesome, though!


I just ordered the mini collection for my daughter.  We can't wait to get it.

I almost ordered the bug spray too.  @@Imberis  Let me know what you think of it after you try it out.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 4, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I just ordered the mini collection for my daughter.  We can't wait to get it.
> 
> I almost ordered the bug spray too.  @@Imberis  Let me know what you think of it after you try it out.


Will do! I hope it works. We've had way more mosquitoes than usual here and they're driving me nuts.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 4, 2014)

I ordered myself the mini-set. Couldn't resist. I should probably try restraint at some point.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Spoilers for the fall box!!!

Sounds like the theme will be Wicked! The collection will feature a flying monkey personal space that smells like air and bananas. Sounds fun!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got the Sun in the Fun mini set and everything smells sooo good.  They gave us a free sample of the Tree of Life bath bomb too.  I hadn't smelled that scent yet &amp; it smells nice.


----------



## Tara Feldman Nothstein (Jul 23, 2014)

I've only just stumbled across this company yesterday and I'm so bummed I missed this summer box I want to cry (but I'll hold myself together ; ) Does anyone by some chance want to sell their summer box or know how I could get one?

I'm all signed up for my fall box and I CAN'T WAIT! And I'm sure I won't be able to hold out on ordering tons of stuff before then. Pretty excited about this Xmas in July sale on Fri you guys are talking about.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> 15% off everything, including Butterbeer collection with code BUTTERBEER until midnight tonight!





Kelly Silva said:


> 15% off everything, including Butterbeer collection with code BUTTERBEER until midnight tonight!


Thanks D


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Spoilers for the fall box!!!
> 
> Sounds like the theme will be Wicked! The collection will feature a flying monkey personal space that smells like air and bananas. Sounds fun!!


Is it on there website??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Lolo22


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is it on there website??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Lolo22


Nope, it will be part of the fall collection.  No word yet on if it will be in the fall box or just in the collection.  There's another spoiler in the fall thread though!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133355-fortune-cookie-soap-box-fall-soap-box-2014/page-2


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

The international code never worked for me..


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 26, 2014)

I still have a $10 off code from my soap box if anyone wants it. PM me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it crazy that I'm thinking of placing a second order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish they'd combine shipping, but I get why they dont.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is it crazy that I'm thinking of placing a second order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wish they'd combine shipping, but I get why they dont.


Nope, I seriously went back to the website last night and thought about the same thing and then stopped myself because I literally have $40 until payday next week and I should probably use it for gas.


----------

